# TTG and MRV go live today! (official)



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

TiVo announced that TTG and MRV go live today.

Here is TiVoPony's post which I copied from about 15 posts down.



TiVoPony said:


> Wow, you guys are quick!
> 
> Just rolling out of bed here. Yes, we were able to switch this on a bit early. Now you can share video between your Series3's, your TiVo HD's, and your Series2's. Any combination works, with the caveats that HD content cannot be transfered to a Series2, and content the broadcaster has marked as copy protected cannot be transfered at all (as has always been the case with this feature).
> 
> ...





TiVoPony said:


> There are two 'types' of transfers - native and non-native. You won't see any reference in the UI to these terms, as it's rather techy, but so you know:
> 
> * Native transfers simply mean between like-generation platforms. Series2 to Series2. Series3 to Series3. Series3 to TiVo HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn you beat me to making the post  

Well the manage my account page still shows "Transfers Not Allowed"


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

bdraw said:


> TiVo announced that TTG and MRV go live today.
> 
> Make sure you have 9.2


Well, this is odd. I woke up to TTG and MRV on my Series 3 this morning, however, I still have 9.1?

Why do we need to "make sure"?


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

So they lied about it being a November release!!!

Curse you Tivo!!!


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

Chew said:


> Well, this is odd. I woke up to TTG and MRV on my Series 3 this morning, however, I still have 9.1?


you're lucky. I don't have TTG/MRV with my 9.1.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

The foundation has been there even before 9.1. It was controlled by the account status flags that you download. 9.2 probably has all the latest bug fixes so it is advisable to have (thought it has its own issues as well)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

My account shows transfers allowed for my two THDs with 9.2. Unfortunately, the THD I got yesterday is still at 8.1, and I haven't been able to force an update yet.

Also, the TiVo Transfer software inside Toast Titanium 8 (for Macintosh) is not listing any of the THDs. So that software may not have caught up yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got 9.2 last night and I was still listed as i,i,i on my Series3.

Whoa, spoke too soon... on TiVo.com my S3 is now showing "Transferred ALLOWED" 

Now I just gotta get my new Intel iMac (next week) so I can install Windows. Because I refuse to pay for something on my Mac that Windows users get for free.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Both my S3s are now a,a,a. Transfers are enabled on my TiVo account. I can see the "Now Playing" list of the other S3. When I try to use MRV to play back a remote show I get an error.

"This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format"

It says this for both SD digital and HD digital. None of the shows in question are CCI=non-zero. Both units are running 9.2.J1. Both units have been rebooted.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Well what the hell, I have 9.2 and still show Transfers not allowed


----------



## oldnacl (Mar 23, 2007)

Oooo I guess it's time for me to spring for the second TiVoHD. Mine went to 9.1xxx yesterday and I put it on the list for 9.2. 

Or maybe I should add my unused S2 DT to the subscription and see how things work before buying another HD 

Question: I don't want to spend extra for the CCs on the second TiVoHD and if I can't transfer a HD program from the one with the cards to the one just running OTA and/or basic cable, should I even buy another HD?


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I just checked one of my S2s and it can see my S3(I only checked the one so far). of course I can't actually transfer anything from my S3 as everything on it is HD. they even have a nifty little red symbol







that lets you know you can't transfer the programs.

wow, that little image is bigger than I thought.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

TiVo PR told me 9.2 was required, but I haven't verified it personally.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Actually had to go to Tivo site and check off box to Enable Transfers under Preferences.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

oldnacl said:


> ...
> 
> Question: I don't want to spend extra for the CCs on the second TiVoHD and if I can't transfer a HD program from the one with the cards to the one just running OTA and/or basic cable, should I even buy another HD?


I'm sure you will be able to transfer HD programs between S3/HD boxes (assuming no copy restriction has been imposed on the program) but not from a S3/HD box to a S2 box.

Cablecards have nothing to do with it.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Chimpware said:


> Actually had to go to Tivo site and check off box to Enable Transfers under Preferences.


Whoa missed that one, the excitement let it slips through my head. Now I need to know if PyTivo or Tivo.net will work


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, both my "old" S3 with 9.2 (as of this AM) and my brand new S3 with 8.3 both now show "Transfers Allowed" on the "Manage My Account" page, though there have been no notices from TiVo that I've seen,


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

This is my first venture into the world of TTG. Is there a nice FAQ I could look at to get me started?

Also, if TTG is enabled, does that mean TTCB is also enabled?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

ADG said:


> Yes, both my "old" S3 with 9.2 (as of this AM) and my brand new S3 with 8.3 both now show "Transfers Allowed" on the "Manage My Account" page, though there have been no notices from TiVo that I've seen,


We know with mismatched software that transfers should not work


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

tase2 said:


> This is my first venture into the world of TTG. Is there a nice FAQ I could look at to get me started?
> 
> Also, if TTG is enabled, does that mean TTCB is also enabled?


Great question if TTCB is enabled, that is the most important thing to me, I just recently removed my second TV, I want to get movies of my server to my Tivo HD.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Update: Although Tivo.com shows Transfers Allowed after I set it in my Preferences, my Tivo HD, after multiple forced connections still shows i,i,i... with 9.2

EDIT: Tivo HD now shows a,a,a, but no TTG or TTC, just denies access.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Chimpware said:


> Update: Although Tivo.com shows Transfers Allowed after I set it in my Preferences, my Tivo HD, after multiple forced connections still shows i,i,i... with 9.2


I bet their servers are working to switch everyone over. We hope


----------



## oldnacl (Mar 23, 2007)

RoyK said:


> I'm sure you will be able to transfer HD programs between S3/HD boxes (assuming no copy restriction has been imposed on the program) but not from a S3/HD box to a S2 box.
> 
> Cablecards have nothing to do with it.


That's what I wanted to hear. I guess I'll hold off until I see a post that someone has actually transferred a HD program and then I'll get my credit card out.

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Wow, you guys are quick!

Just rolling out of bed here. Yes, we were able to switch this on a bit early. Now you can share video between your Series3's, your TiVo HD's, and your Series2's. Any combination works, with the caveats that HD content cannot be transfered to a Series2, and content the broadcaster has marked as copy protected cannot be transfered at all (as has always been the case with this feature).

You'll find that there is now a little checkbox on www.tivo.com/mma next to your Series3/TiVo HD systems that allows you to turn on video sharing for those systems. Right now for most of you that is likely unchecked...log into Manage My Account at the link above and check the box. Give it a couple of hours, and then force connections on all of your DVR's (yes, they all have to connect to the service to receive new 'sharing certificates'...basically lists of DVR's they're allowed to share with).

In the future you won't have to bother with the checkboxes, we'll be switching the default for Series3/TiVo HD to 'Allow Sharing' automatically.

Enjoy! Even though it's in the 80's here in California this week, it still felt a lot like November. 

Pony


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Much thanks for the info Pony  Glad you guys where able to get this rolling early. Thanks to our help of course  j/k


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Wow, you guys are quick!
> 
> Just rolling out of bed here. Yes, we were able to switch this on a bit early. Now you can share video between your Series3's, your TiVo HD's, and your Series2's. Any combination works, with the caveats that HD content cannot be transfered to a Series2, and content the broadcaster has marked as copy protected cannot be transfered at all (as has always been the case with this feature).
> 
> ...


Thanks much appreciated. No mention of TTG or TTC in your post, are these wokring as well?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Oh, to set some expectations (I've mentioned this before, but will do so again here):

There are two 'types' of transfers - native and non-native. You won't see any reference in the UI to these terms, as it's rather techy, but so you know:

* Native transfers simply mean between like-generation platforms. Series2 to Series2. Series3 to Series3. Series3 to TiVo HD. 

* Non-Native transfers refer to video shared across generations...Series2 to Series3 and vice versa.

Because the Series2 and Series3/TiVo HD platforms record in a slightly different MPEG format, some conversion is done during the transfer, making non-native transfers a bit slower.

Also, due to system resources, TiVo HD transfers are typically a bit slower at the moment. Speeding them up is something being investigated, but there is no additional information to share today.

There have been some reports of Series2 to Series2 transfers being slower than before, and we're investigating that as well. That is not intended or expected.

And yes, TiVoToComeBack (transferring video from your PC to your TiVo DVR) is supported, although HD content must have been originally recorded on a TiVo DVR to 'come back' as HD. HD content from other sources may be converted to SD and transferred to the DVR using TiVo Desktop Plus. Supporting HD transfers from the PC of non-TiVo content is being investigated.

Pony


----------



## cwbaker (Aug 5, 2002)

Can someone help me troubleshoot this issue:

Tivo.com shows: Transfers Enabled
Tivo Software Version: 9.1.01-2-652
TiVoToGo: a,a,a
Tivo Desktop: 2.5.275381

I click on "Pick Recording to Transfer" in the Tivo Desktop and it responds with retrieving "1 of 38" and then after "11 of 38" I get the error message:

"There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR"

Network seems to be fine in contacting the Tivo service.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Oh yeah, support for MRV/TTG is built into 9.1. 

Support for the new eSATA drive and progressive downloads requires 9.2.

Pony


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

bdraw said:


> TiVo announced that TTG and MRV go live today.
> 
> Make sure you have 9.2
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/10/23/tivo-series3-and-hd-finally-get-tivotogo-mrv-esata-drive-othe/


You know, if you're going to post a link just to drive traffic to a blog for which you work, the least you could do is disclose that. :down:


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

S3, 9.1. I had to go to tivo.com and check the video sharing boxes. Immediate connection didn't turn on sharing (still i,i,i,), but waited 10 minutes and tried again. This time it worked; I had status a,a,a and everything looks good.

I have transferred shows from S2 to S3 and they play fine. I have checked from an S2 to the S3 and about half the shows are marked as non-transferrable and the rest are good - exactly as expected.

The S3 has my PC listed, with all of its shows listed, so it looks like TTCB is working, though I haven't transferred any shows yet.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Oh, to set some expectations (I've mentioned this before, but will do so again here):
> 
> There are two 'types' of transfers - native and non-native. You won't see any reference in the UI to these terms, as it's rather techy, but so you know:
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

My THD had Transfers Allowed, my S3 did not. I went in and changed that on Preferences, and now just waiting to get it updated in the box itself (still i,i,i). For those of you who have a,a,a, do you also have a DVR name on the box now?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm so close I can taste it, but it's not quite working. I have 9.2, I checked the box, my TiVo has a,a,a for the status, but nothing works. If I go to the TiVo and check the Media Access Key in System Information, it says "media key temporarily unavailable." But if I go to the TiVo web site, it shows me a media access key.

Anyone else seeing that issue?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

MRV seems to be working, but my S3 boxes are still appearing nameless. Is there a trick to get the names that are set up in MMA to be forced down to the S3 boxes? Thanks Pony!


----------



## brianlees (Apr 16, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> And yes, TiVoToComeBack (transferring video from your PC to your TiVo DVR) is supported, although HD content must have been originally recorded on a TiVo DVR to 'come back' as HD. HD content from other sources may be converted to SD and transferred to the DVR using TiVo Desktop Plus. Supporting HD transfers from the PC of non-TiVo content is being investigated.
> 
> Pony


Confused - how can HD content get off a Series 3 in the first place? I thought TTG of HD content wasn't supported? Am I missing something?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> My THD had Transfers Allowed, my S3 did not. I went in and changed that on Preferences, and now just waiting to get it updated in the box itself (still i,i,i). For those of you who have a,a,a, do you also have a DVR name on the box now?


No, I'm still unnamed. My S3 just shows up as "DVR" from my S2s. though it's named "Frank" on tivo.com.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

brianlees said:


> Confused - how can HD content get off a Series 3 in the first place? I thought TTG of HD content wasn't supported? Am I missing something?


I assume HD content that hasnt been flagged copy never


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

chrishicks said:


> I just checked one of my S2s and it can see my S3(I only checked the one so far). of course I can't actually transfer anything from my S3 as everything on it is HD. they even have a nifty little red symbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also won't let you transfer a lot of SD stuff from cable channels.


----------



## brianlees (Apr 16, 2007)

cr33p said:


> I assume HD content that hasnt been flagged copy never


I checked Tivos website (https://www3.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/tivotogo/windows.html). It says "Not yet available for Series3 or TiVo HD". So, TTCB won't work for HD content.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I can transfer HD content from local channels like NBC, CBS, etc. Everything I have recorded from HBO HD is not available for transfer, which is what I expected. Stupid, but expected.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Ok...

9.2, a,a,a on both Tivo HDs, in Program List I can see the other DVR as well as TTC server, but on both Tivos No Programs in program list for each other and the TTG server. Also trying to access TTG from PC does not work. On both Tivos under Media Access Key it shows Temporary Unavailable.


----------



## brianlees (Apr 16, 2007)

Plus, I'm pretty pi**ed off that I have to buy a program (Toast) to get TTG to work on my Mac but it is free for Windows users. Although, I'm sure this has been beaten to death in the past here. I'm new to Tivo, so forgive me. I'll sit in my office pi**ed off for a few minutes alone and then I should be better.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Is the way for Mac users to use a browser to access their Now Playing list to directly download .tivo files to their desktop enabled too?

I realize once on the Mac those .tivo files are useless without the $80 TTG Mac software but it would be easier for me to use the browser to get the files, then moved them to a Windows machine than to have to use Windows to even download the files.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I guess it kinda sux you cant transfer HD content via TTCB to an HD unit but I myself have no need for it, stuff takes up too much room on my servers anyhow. They probably have that set up to thwart pirating of movies and stuff. All of mine are in SD anyhow, be nice if it would upconvert them however


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

It is working on mine. I posted about it a few hours ago...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5623891&&#post5623891


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

Tivo website says transfers enabled but when I click on DVR in the now playing list it says "The remote DVR has no recordings" both S3's say this. I can not see the others Now Playing list, and TTG says access denied. I even unchecked the boxes on tivos website, rechecked them and forced another connection but am still getting the same response, system information shows a,a,a.
Anybody know why?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

cr33p said:


> We know with mismatched software that transfers should not work


Thanks. Just forced a connection on the new unit and it's installing a service release now (hopefully 9.2).


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

I just woke up a few minutes ago, and discovered this thread. After going and enabling transfers, it took two connections to TiVo for the transfer status to flip to "a,a,a", then a few more minutes for the Media Access Key to show up. I'm now transferring a show via TiVoToGo - an HD show, even. Awesome. Thank you Pony, and thanks to everyone at TiVo!


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

George Cifranci said:


> It is working on mine. I posted about it a few hours ago...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5623891&&#post5623891


Yes, but that was hours after me...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5623741&&#post5623741


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

TroyB said:


> Tivo website says transfers enabled but when I click on DVR in the now playing list it says "The remote DVR has no recordings" both S3's say this. I can not see the others Now Playing list, and TTG says access denied. I even unchecked the boxes on tivos website, rechecked them and forced another connection but am still getting the same response, system information shows a,a,a.
> Anybody know why?


Did you provide the appropriate Media Access Keys? Your TiVo may take a few minutes to generate its MAK the first time, but you need to provide it for the TiVo to provide downloads of the stored shows.


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

demon said:


> Did you provide the appropriate Media Access Keys? Your TiVo may take a few minutes to generate its MAK the first time, but you need to provide it for the TiVo to provide downloads of the stored shows.


On the Tivo's it says media access key is unavailable on tivo desktop I entered the Media Key on my account page.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

TroyB said:


> On the Tivo's it says media access key is unavailable on tivo desktop I entered the Media Key on my account page.


You have forced connections to get the certificates like Pony had said right?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the Transfers working on all 3 boxes (S3, S2 and THD), but on the S3 it shows the following boxes:

"DVR" - which is my THD
"Bedroom" - which is my S2
"LAPTOP" - which is my PC

and also, "_tivo-videos DVR" - which appears to be a duplicate of my THD (exact same NPL)

Any idea where that name came from or why my THD shows up twice?


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

cr33p said:


> You have forced connections to get the certificates like Pony had said right?


I have forced 4 connections on both S3's just tried it again still the same. Is everybody else showing something different than "media accrss key temporarily unavailable" when they select media access key on their Tivo's?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well all appears to be setup, but every thing that I try to transfer from THD to S3 fails saying it was recorded in an unknown format. This includes HD-cable, HD-OTA and analog-cable.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, I also have "_tivo-videos DVR" listed and it is a duplicate of "DVR" (my second S3)


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

TroyB said:


> I have forced 4 connections on both S3's just tried it again still the same. Is everybody else showing something different than "media accrss key temporarily unavailable" when they select media access key on their Tivo's?


My MA keys are correct on my S3 and THD.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

just did a S2 to S3 transfer remotely over my slingbox (very cool by the way) , worked great !


had to do a forced connection to Tivo on my S3 to "enable" it first


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

Can one transfer to Tivos not made by tivo. I.e. the Humax Tivo/DVD? Can you transfer to a Tivo that has a "Basic" service option? Can one transfer to a tivo that does not have active service subscription? Meaning the subscription runs out, and just use it as a media extender not as a regular tivo, per se.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

pkscout said:


> You know, if you're going to post a link just to drive traffic to a blog for which you work, the least you could do is disclose that. :down:


I didn't mean to drive traffic per say, just wanted people to believe me. I would have copied the text from the post, but the titles says it all and didn't think it added to the forum. Now that TiVoPony has chimed in, I deleted the link completely.

As for disclosure, I had the fact that I worked for Engadget HD in my sig, but someone removed it. No other forum removed that fact from my sig so I assumed it was forum rules.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Not sure if this belongs here, but if TTCB is now enabled on my Series 3 I can get rid of my D-Link Media Server. My only question is how do I get .AVI files onto the unit? Do I have to buy TiVo Desktop Plus or will a 3rd party program (Galleon?) support these files?

Sorry if this is the wrong place.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

String said:


> Can one transfer to Tivos not made by tivo. I.e. the Humax Tivo/DVD? Can you transfer to a Tivo that has a "Basic" service option? Can one transfer to a tivo that does not have active service subscription? Meaning the subscription runs out, and just use it as a media extender not as a regular tivo, per se.


Yes, you can transfer SD content to Humax, Toshiba, etc. units.

No, you can't transfer anything to a unit running in TiVo Basic mode.

Drew


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

String said:


> Can one transfer to Tivos not made by tivo. I.e. the Humax Tivo/DVD? Can you transfer to a Tivo that has a "Basic" service option? Can one transfer to a tivo that does not have active service subscription? Meaning the subscription runs out, and just use it as a media extender not as a regular tivo, per se.


you have to pay to play 
and yes, the OS is the same across HUMAX and other manufacturers


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Forced updates on the two TiVo HDs with 9.2 and restarted them. Both now have the Media Access Key and can see each other's recordings.

Only thing is, they're both connected to the same TV, so there won't be much transferring between them.

Toast Titanium still can't see them, either, so no TTG yet.


----------



## Fab2004 (Feb 22, 2007)

My tivo(dot)com page shows transfers allowed, my tivo's system settings shows a,a,a HOWEVER TivoDesktop (v 2.5) still cannot transfer.

There is a new section in my tivo menus that says: Media Access Key and that one says that my Media Access Key is "temporarily not available" (I tried connecting my tivo to the server a couple of times and nothing changed).


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

serumgard said:


> Not sure if this belongs here, but if TTCB is now enabled on my Series 3 I can get rid of my D-Link Media Server. My only question is how do I get .AVI files onto the unit? Do I have to buy TiVo Desktop Plus or will a 3rd party program (Galleon?) support these files?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place.


TiVo Desktop Plus is one way... But there are also free utilities such as TiVo.Net and pyTivo that do essentially the same thing.

You can also use any utility capable of transcoding to MPEG-2, such as Videora TiVo Converter, and then transfer via TiVo Desktop.

Drew


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Not sure if this belongs here, but if TTCB is now enabled on my Series 3 I can get rid of my D-Link Media Server. My only question is how do I get .AVI files onto the unit? Do I have to buy TiVo Desktop Plus or will a 3rd party program (Galleon?) support these files?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place.


There are a few free option to transferring your avi's to the unit, you can use Tivo Desktop the standard version but need to pre convert the files, you can use Videora Tivo Converter. Or you can search around for a thread about PyTivo, this program will automatically transcode the files on the fly, rather than needing to pre transcode them with Videora. I prefer PyTivo myself


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Is the way for Mac users to use a browser to access their Now Playing list to directly download .tivo files to their desktop enabled too?
> 
> I realize once on the Mac those .tivo files are useless without the $80 TTG Mac software but it would be easier for me to use the browser to get the files, then moved them to a Windows machine than to have to use Windows to even download the files.


Galleon is free, and I've used it in the past on the Mac to pull programs off the TiVo. Last time I tried Galleon, it was a pile of bugware, but it did transfer video files to and from the TiVo.


----------



## thedarksavant (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, my account already had Transfers Allowed  Now to run downstairs and see if I have a shiny new 9.2.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

cr33p said:


> There are a few free option to transferring your avi's to the unit, you can use Tivo Desktop the standard version but need to pre convert the files, you can use Videora Tivo Converter. Or you can search around for a thread about PyTivo, this program will automatically transcode the files on the fly, rather than needing to pre transcode them with Videora. I prefer PyTivo myself


I've used Videora pretty extensively. My problem is that when transcoding .avi files Videora always has a problem syncing the audio to the video (my experience, anyway). Am I going to have the same issues with PyTivo or Desktop Plus?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Fab2004 said:


> My tivo(dot)com page shows transfers allowed, my tivo's system settings shows a,a,a HOWEVER TivoDesktop (v 2.5) still cannot transfer.
> 
> There is a new section in my tivo menus that says: Media Access Key and that one says that my Media Access Key is "temporarily not available" (I tried connecting my tivo to the server a couple of times and nothing changed).


Try restarting the TiVo -- that's what I had to do to activate the Media Access Key.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

As asked above, any idea why there are two entries for S3 #2 in S3 #1 (the second entry is named "_tivo-videos DVR")? S3 #2 only has the one "DVR" entry for S3 #1.


Thanks.


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

Everything was already setup with my system. Transferring a 2 hours HD movie to my PC , estimated time: 6 hours!! Time to upgrade to a "n" wireless network.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Also, if I want to watch .wmv movie files from my pc on the S3 will any of the above free software work or am I better off just spending the $25 for TiVo desktop plus? Thanks again


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> You'll find that there is now a little checkbox on www.tivo.com/mma next to your Series3/TiVo HD systems that allows you to turn on video sharing for those systems. Right now for most of you that is likely unchecked...log into Manage My Account at the link above and check the box.


Thank you for remembering the preferences of those of us who snuck in sideways a few months back when the checkbox was prematurely enabled.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Excellent, now we can start the troubleshooting of this feature.

On both Tivos, similar to TroyB, I have "Media Access Key Temproarily Unavailable" on both Tivo HDs and no MRV, TTG or TTC.

I know, I know, "Be Patient", "They got it out early, so you should not expect it to work until November", but just once since I got these Tivo HDs I would like them to work properly when they are supposed to...


----------



## MPAC (Nov 14, 2006)

Ditto: Key Temporarily Unavailable. Tried to force connection several times and a reboot, but to no a a vale.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

serumgard said:


> I've used Videora pretty extensively. My problem is that when transcoding .avi files Videora always has a problem syncing the audio to the video (my experience, anyway). Am I going to have the same issues with PyTivo or Desktop Plus?


Well like any application it may or may not have problems, I like Pytivo and it has worked well for me, getting it up and running can be a headache sometimes but the folks over in that thread are pretty helpfull


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

To those whose TiVos say "Media Access Key: not available", just be patient. It takes about 15-20 minutes for it to generate the key. I had the same thing happen at first on mine, but after waiting patiently (didn't have to restart), it appeared.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

demon said:


> To those whose TiVos say "Media Access Key: not available", just be patient. It takes about 15-20 minutes for it to generate the key. I had the same thing happen at first on mine, but after waiting patiently (didn't have to restart), it appeared.


I'll keep being patient, but it's been 5 hours (which last time I checked is longer than 15-20 minutes) since I got a,a,a on the status and still no media key.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

demon said:


> To those whose TiVos say "Media Access Key: not available", just be patient. It takes about 15-20 minutes for it to generate the key. I had the same thing happen at first on mine, but after waiting patiently (didn't have to restart), it appeared.


I waited over 2 hours for the key to generate and still no joy. Also rebooted both Tivos and still no joy...

BTW does each Tivo generate a Key, or is it just the same key that is available from Tivo.com under Media Access Key?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

pkscout said:


> I'll keep being patient, but it's been 5 hours (which last time I checked is longer than 15-20 minutes) since I got a,a,a on the status and still no media key.


Have you forced a reconnect? That's what I had to do.


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

ADG said:


> Have you forced a reconnect? That's what I had to do.


I agree I know I should be patient but it has been over 3 hours and I have forced so many connections Tivo has probably blocked me out.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am a beginner to transferring shows between tivos. "Allow transfers" is checked on my account. What software do i need to install, if any? Where on the Tivo screen will this show up? Thank you.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

TroyB said:


> I agree I know I should be patient but it has been over 3 hours and I have forced so many connections Tivo has probably blocked me out.


ROFL  Me 2.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

kas25 said:


> I am a beginner to transferring shows between tivos. "Allow transfers" is checked on my account. What software do i need to install, if any? Where on the Tivo screen will this show up? Thank you.


No software neede to transfer between Tivos, each Tivo will show up at the bottom of the others Now Playing List. To use TTG you need Tivo Desktop on your PC.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

ADG said:


> Have you forced a reconnect? That's what I had to do.


I have forced about 20. And restarted twice.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

Chimpware said:


> Update: Although Tivo.com shows Transfers Allowed after I set it in my Preferences, my Tivo HD, after multiple forced connections still shows i,i,i... with 9.2
> 
> EDIT: Tivo HD now shows a,a,a, but no TTG or TTC, just denies access.


Same here.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

This explains why TiVo's servers were down for maintenance last night.

Transfering from the Series 3 without issue.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Anyone else having the problem of transfers halted due to "recorded in unknown format"? It's happening on my S3 => THD and THD => S3.

I'm still on 9.1 if that matters (waiting for priority 9.2).


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

OK, apparently 20 forced connections is the magic number. 

I finally got a media access key *and* my TiVo has a name in the system preferences that matches what I put in on the TiVo web site.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now transferring from an S2 to an THD without any problems -- so far. 

Just very slow -- and that's over a wired network.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

pkscout said:


> You know, if you're going to post a link just to drive traffic to a blog for which you work, the least you could do is disclose that. :down:


If someone is coming over here to post something as earth shattering as MRV and TTG being turned on, I think a source link is expected.

I am thankful that he came over to post this news before we heard about it from TiVo or anyone else.

Thanks for the news bdraw, :up: :up: :up:


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm doing a transfer now. I'm moving a copy of NUMB3RS in HD -- 7,892MB. It's looking like the download will complete in 1.5 hours, maybe less. My S3 and laptop are wired into a 100MB switch.

Let me be the first to say that I'm more than a little surprised that tools we've all come to know and love work on the transfered recordings. 'nuff said.


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

pkscout said:


> OK, apparently 20 forced connections is the magic number.
> 
> I finally got a media access key *and* my TiVo has a name in the system preferences that matches what I put in on the TiVo web site.


Mine is showing up now also. Maybe Tivo is having to do something with everyones account for it to issue the key and they are sending it out in batches. I now have the Media Key showing up and also the name of the DVR in the System Information Screen.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Testing now ...

- My S3 is still on 9.1 and it is happily transferring content from my S2 to the S3 and from the S3 to my S2 AT THE SAME TIME!!!. I'm going to love this. I have both TiVo's side-by-side. I don't intend to use them in multiple rooms. But I love the ability to "load balance" the system by moving my permanent recordings from the S2 to the much more capacious eSATA drive on my S3.

- When I went to TiVo's "Manage my accounts" page, the "Transfer Allowed" setting was already activated - I guess I must have clicked on that at some point in the past.

- AS with CrisypCritter, my S3 can see the name of my S2 ("Dale's Series 2), but not the other way around, my S2 just says "DVR" instead of "Dale's Series 3" as I have named it. But, it still works.

*Update:* I just noticed that in the "System Information" screen on my S3 it says "<Name this DVR on tivo.com> which is really odd because I have named it on TiVo.com, I named it on TiVo.com a long time ago and when I visit "Manage my Account" on TiVo.com it is properly named. I have just renamed my two TiVos to see if the new names take.

...Dale


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

I reset my transfer flag this morning at 8 am. A hour ago I went home for lunch and forced a connection on my HD. 

Immediately afterward I could transfer from my PC running Tivo Desktop and Transfer from my S2 DT. Also was able to Transfer from HD to S2DT without problem.

The only issue I have is that the name on the HD is still not updated. The HD has been setup for two weeks and is running 9.2


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

Patiently....kind of....waiting for Media Access Key.

I've got a.,a.,a. after forcing a call.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Anyone know if TiVo-to-come back movies transferred from Mpeg4 / H.264 stay that way on the S3. I have copied my workout-videos to my S2 just a couple weeks ago. They are all in H.264. TiVo Desktop converted them to Mpeg2 while transferring to the S2 (obviously). I'd rather keep them in H.264 format and copy them to the S3 if the S3 has turned on its native support for H.264. Anyone know? 

...Dale


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Has someone tested PC -> S3 transfers yet? (I didn't see a test in this thread)
Did pyTivo work for you?

TTCB has been the main missing feature that's held me back from upgrading to an S3...nice to see it finally arrive!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, I forced connections on both my S3 and THD and the correct name appeared for both machines in System Information, and my problem went away with "recorded in unknown format". Transfers are now working.

Interesting though, the names of the machines are proper in their own System Information, but they still show up with default names on the "remote NPL". Maybe it requires a restart to fix this.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

TTG seems to work fine, except that my cable company marks almost everything "copy once" so I can't actually transfer anything I want to save. Haven't had a chance to look at TTCB yet. I just wish it supported HD and mpeg4.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Stu_Bee said:


> Has someone tested PC -> S3 transfers yet? (I didn't see a test in this thread)
> Did pyTivo work for you?
> 
> TTCB has been the main missing feature that's held me back from upgrading to an S3...nice to see it finally arrive!


I just transferred a recording made with my Series 2 last year archived on my pc to my Series 3 without issue.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

rodalpho said:


> TTG seems to work fine, except that my cable company marks almost everything "copy once" so I can't actually transfer anything I want to save. Haven't had a chance to look at TTCB yet. I just wish it supported HD and mpeg4.


If your cable company is doing that, that is illeagal. They do not have the right to make decisions about what is copy never, copy once. You should have TiVo talk to them.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

slimoli said:


> Everything was already setup with my system. Transferring a 2 hours HD movie to my PC , estimated time: 6 hours!! Time to upgrade to a "n" wireless network.


I have a Linksys draft n router and all G Tivo adapters and I just transferred a couple vid clips from my PC to my S3 in amazingly fast times. I'll have to do a speed test to see how fast


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

Stu_Bee said:


> Has someone tested PC -> S3 transfers yet? (I didn't see a test in this thread)
> Did pyTivo work for you?
> 
> TTCB has been the main missing feature that's held me back from upgrading to an S3...nice to see it finally arrive!


I'm trying....My S3 still hasn't given me my MAK. I entered the one at TiVo.com but I guess it doesn't work until the S3 gets it too.


----------



## jaydfwtx (Jan 5, 2007)

Attn Mac users. This works for me:

Tivo Decode Manager (google it, I can't post links yet)

I've only tried an SD program. I'm trying an HD broadcast program now.

The native mpeg2 transfers won't open in quicktime, but VLC works.


----------



## Fab2004 (Feb 22, 2007)

Restarting did the trick, but I had to do a hard reset (power cord off, wait 30 secs), because a soft reset (from Tivo Menu) didn't work.

Now I'm transfering a recording 



Graymalkin said:


> Try restarting the TiVo -- that's what I had to do to activate the Media Access Key.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

ldudek said:


> If your cable company is doing that, that is illeagal. They do not have the right to make decisions about what is copy never, copy once. You should have TiVo talk to them.


No, it's not. Everything except for locals is marked copy once (0x02), not copy never (0x03).


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

This is good news and by the time it's been fully tested and vetted by S3 and HD owners I will have saved up for my own. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NOTE: For all those clamoring for Free Space Indicator, now utilities such as TivoPlayList are now working for S3/THD units.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

What in the heck do I need to do to get "My Computer" to show up on the "now playing" list. Instructions say I need it to view my videos from computer. And yes, these are files that I should be able to view.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

First one-hour program transferred from S2 to THD, in about 45 minutes over a wired network. It was recorded at Best Quality.

Now timing one-hour program transfer #2 -- it's going slower than real time.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Is the way for Mac users to use a browser to access their Now Playing list to directly download .tivo files to their desktop enabled too?


Yes. In fact any browser on any OS, with the appropriate security can pull the .tivo files.


> I realize once on the Mac those .tivo files are useless without the $80 TTG Mac software but it would be easier for me to use the browser to get the files, then moved them to a Windows machine than to have to use Windows to even download the files.


You can do that web thing on Windows too, or use TiVoPlayList. Although I suspect the PC is where it cannot connect tot he Tivo, which you can download with the Mac and trasnfer to youe PC however.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I seem to get a little better speed on TTG from my Series 3 than from my Series 2. Transferring "Heroes" in HD from last night right now, and it's at about 1500 kB/sec so far.... this will take about 75 minutes I think.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

By the way the "letterbox on 16:9 TV" bug seems to be there on the Series 3 for TTCB content, based on my limited testing this morning. Disappointing.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

I have achieved "Tripple A" status and put my media access key into my "TiVo Transfer" program that came with Toast but my TiVo still does not show up in the "TiVo Transfer" program. I wonder what I am doing wrong?

p.s. I did go online and put checks in the appropriate boxes at TiVo.com


EDIT: Do I need the TiVo desktop software?


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

rodalpho said:


> No, it's not. Everything except for locals is marked copy once (0x02), not copy never (0x03).


I just transfered a show from "Court TV" over. So no, not everything except locals is copy once. Maybe you mean every HD except locals. I'll double check that.

In the meantime guys, please tell me how to get the "My Computer" on the now playing list! What does it take?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I seem to get a little better speed on TTG from my Series 3 than from my Series 2. Transferring "Heroes" in HD from last night right now, and it's at about 1500 kB/sec so far.... this will take about 75 minutes I think.


Only a 12mbs transfer speed?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Only a 12mbs transfer speed?


It appears transfer times improve a bit if you are playing a recording. I had that speed, then it shot up to about 16mbps when I was watching a recording of The Daily Show during lunch.


----------



## mikesay98 (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't get it. I'm transferring an episode of Jay Leno (HD) from my S3 to my PC (1 hour show) and it's telling me the estimated time is around 3.5 hours. It shouldn't be taking this long! Sure, I'm on wireless, and the network is wireless B, but that should be plenty fast to transfer at a high speed. Also, the router and TiVo are both in my room, so the signal quality isn't in question. I have the TiVo wireless adapter, so it shouldn't be a question of compatibility. My computer is fairly new and the specs are great. I just don't understand this!!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Using a draft N wireless Linksys router and a "G" Tivo adapter at a distance of about 70 feet I transferred a 40 mb MPEG vid clip to my S3 in 29 seconds. 
Also, a 210 mb clip (10 minutes, ten seconds long) in 2 minutes 52 seconds
This is the equivalent of a 60 minute show in about 12-15 minutes. I am very happy with that transfer speed


----------



## wazooda (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry as this is probably a dumb question... but I am unclear if this is possible:

Is it possible to xfer HD content from my PC to my S3 for viewing? I have TONS of home video I've shot with my Sony HD VideoCam that I am currently streaming with a Avel Linkplayer 2. I would LOVE to remove the Linkplayer and only use my Tivo. I can transcode it into any format (divx, H264, etc.) Would using PyTivo or a similar program work for HD?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on TiVoDecode Manager! Now downloading the "Pushing Daisies" pilot in HD to my iMac. Looks like it'll take about 2 hours (2x real time).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wazooda said:


> Sorry as this is probably a dumb question... but I am unclear if this is possible:
> 
> Is it possible to xfer HD content from my PC to my S3 for viewing? I have TONS of home video I've shot with my Sony HD VideoCam that I am currently streaming with a Avel Linkplayer 2. I would LOVE to remove the Linkplayer and only use my Tivo. I can transcode it into any format (divx, H264, etc.) Would using PyTivo or a similar program work for HD?


It was in the first post in the thread. 



TiVoPony said:


> And yes, TiVoToComeBack (transferring video from your PC to your TiVo DVR) is supported, although HD content must have been originally recorded on a TiVo DVR to 'come back' as HD. HD content from other sources may be converted to SD and transferred to the DVR using TiVo Desktop Plus. Supporting HD transfers from the PC of non-TiVo content is being investigated.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Only a 12mbs transfer speed?


Yep. It's on a wireless G network with the Series 3 connected with ethernet to a WLAN extender.

Still about 50% better than the transfers from the Series2 connected the same way.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I get this while it is downloading program list from my tivo hd. It gets to about program 41 of 97 then this happens

there was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected dvr

how can i fix this?


----------



## ncbagwell (Feb 15, 2005)

My Series 3 updated to 9.2 but my other Series 2 Tivos are still on 9.1xxx. Do I have to wait for all of the Series 2s to update in order to get MRV working? It isn't right now and I've forced connections and restarted on all 4 Tivos.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

I have an .avi file of Boston Legal that has been sitting in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder forever. I took it out and put it back in but it won't appear on my "Now Playing List."

Any ideas?


----------



## wazooda (Dec 24, 2006)

MickeS said:


> It was in the first post in the thread.


Doh! Missed that. 

That feature, personally, is my Holy Grail.

I hope that someone figures out a way to do it.


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

I went to name my TiVo HD at Tivo.com and seen it had the check box on it all ready for transfers. I did a connect to TiVo last was like 3 am. I did the connect at about 1:30 pm. It did it fast and I tested TiVo Desktop and it can list it's shows now. I went to test is wit the "Welcome and the Basics" that came with it but Transfer Status says "interrupted" I guess because the TiVo HD is recording one show as I am doing the transfer.

Are they going to fix it so when the TiVo HD is in stand by the record LED's will be on? They don't turn on even when you set it to all light on.

-Raymond Day


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I haven't had the chance to "test" out the transfers yet. However, over lunch I did check my Tivo and it does have the ability to transfer. I'll check it out later.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ldudek said:


> I have an .avi file of Boston Legal that has been sitting in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder forever. I took it out and put it back in but it won't appear on my "Now Playing List."
> 
> Any ideas?


you have to look in the "PC named xxx" Folder in Now Playing for that and all your files located on your PC


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

moyekj said:


> NOTE: For all those clamoring for Free Space Indicator, now utilities such as TivoPlayList are now working for S3/THD units.


OT but is anyone else having trouble getting the ftp site to open?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Great to have this working, but it does bring out a problem with the way my cable provider (Comcast-Howard County, MD) has the CCI for all channels except the OTA feeds set to 0x02, so they can't be transferred.

From what I've read here, shouldn't that only be applied to the premium channels, like HBO and not the basic cable channels like TNT, USA or Food Network?

Is this an FCC issue or can the provider set these at will?


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

sommerfeld said:


> Thank you for remembering the preferences of those of us who snuck in sideways a few months back when the checkbox was prematurely enabled.


Hah, that's what I did months ago and then it was disabled. I totally forgot about it, and so I went to go and "enable" transfers for my S3 and it was already done for me. Very convenient. I don't have 9.2 yet, but when I woke up and turned on my TV to check both LR tivos (S2 and S3) for updates (to 9.2), I saw the a,a,a and totally flipped. I wasn't expecting it 'til Nov, and not until after 9.2 at least.

Hee. S3 is showing my Media Access Key, now just need to get my S3 to show up on other Tivos under Now Playing...

Hopefully it's doing that right now with my manual forced connections to all 3 Tivos we have.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ldudek said:


> I have an .avi file of Boston Legal that has been sitting in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder forever. I took it out and put it back in but it won't appear on my "Now Playing List."
> 
> Any ideas?


The regular TiVo Desktop can not play .avi files, it only plays MPEG-2 files. TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTiVo will allow you to select .avi files to play.


----------



## sammydee (Sep 24, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> I got 9.2 last night and I was still listed as i,i,i on my Series3.
> 
> Whoa, spoke too soon... on TiVo.com my S3 is now showing "Transferred ALLOWED"
> 
> Now I just gotta get my new Intel iMac (next week) so I can install Windows. Because I refuse to pay for something on my Mac that Windows users get for free.


Um...don't forget that you'll have to purchase a full copy of Windows for that Mac.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The "Heroes" HD transfer took almost exactly 75 minutes (for a 64 minute recording). Not too bad.

Now I just need to figure out how to play it... both Media Player Classic and WMP crash when I try and play the file.

I hope this isn't related to the fact that I transferred using Galleon.

Ah... the error was because I didn't have TiVo Desktop installed. Plays fine now. Yay.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

chrishicks said:


> OT but is anyone else having trouble getting the ftp site to open?


Yes, I was unable to download it. Does someone have a link to this software that works?


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

Chimpware said:


> BTW does each Tivo generate a Key, or is it just the same key that is available from Tivo.com under Media Access Key?


Yes, it just gives you the same MAK for each of your Tivos (it is basically the MAK for your Tivo account), but while you may already know what that MAK is, you have to wait for the Tivos to (individually) connect and get that certificate that shows it it can do the transfers and MRV etc, so it doesn't really help you out, you still have to wait for that to happen.

Forcing all your Tivo Units to connect should help speed this up, but today also seems like its going to be a VERY busy Tivo Server day and that will slow things down.

It does make it easier when using programs that need the MAK (Tivo Desktop and others) because it will already be inputted the MAK (if you have used the program(s) before with a Series 2) and you can just go ahead and do whatever it is you want, without the installing of applications and finding and entering in the Media Access Key hassle.


----------



## oldnacl (Mar 23, 2007)

From the reports of the average transfer speed, I'm beginning to wonder what all the excitement is about. In the same amount of time I can burn a DVD from a TiVo show and take it anywhere. On the other hand, my ReplayTV will let me watch something from another room in real time (in SD, of course). What will I gain buying another TiVo HD and subscription that I don't already have? It sounds like most of the HD shows will be disabled - I don't watch much commercial TV - mostly Discovery HD, HBO and the like. I was enthused at first, even have a second TiVoHD in my amazon shopping cart, but now I'm wondering.
A benefit I could see, for example,would be to finish watching a show in the bedroom that you started in the living room. If I have to wait an hour for the show to transfer, I'd be asleep or would just finish watching it in the living room.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

TiVoDecode Manager isn't working for me. It sees the Now Playing list, but stalls at 0.07% when I try to download last night's Chuck. It tries to resume three separate times, gets to 0.07% each time, then finally cancels the download. An SD recording (today's Price is Right) doesn't even get that far.

Hope it starts working, or I'm screwed till I get an Intel Mac for TiVoDesktop. Like cwoody222, I absolutely refuse to pay for TT8.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

oldnacl said:


> From the reports of the average transfer speed, I'm beginning to wonder what all the excitement is about. In the same amount of time I can burn a DVD from a TiVo show and take it anywhere.


If you burn a lot of DVDs, TTG is NOT the way to go for archiving to DVD. A standalone burner or a TiVo with burner are much better alternatives. But if you only do it occasionally, TTG is an inexpensive solution, provided you already have a computer and a network.



oldnacl said:


> A benefit I could see, for example,would be to finish watching a show in the bedroom that you started in the living room. If I have to wait an hour for the show to transfer, I'd be asleep or would just finish watching it in the living room.


I think for HD the appeal is definitely limited due to transfer speeds, but archiving is still a good use for it. Also, HD MRV should be near realtime, so except for the example above, it might work pretty good when you just want to watch a show from the beginning.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

My gosh, everything seems to have been set for my S3 today--Transfers ALLOWED, a Media Access Key, a,a,a/Name is back, etc. But... I need something called TivotoGo for Windows? Their web page says "not for S3" do I ignore that and pay the $25 bucks? What's TTG+?

Confused about what to buy to make this work--or are there any freeware alternatives?

Sorry but I'm an old S1 guy...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Laserfan said:


> My gosh, everything seems to have been set for my S3 today--Transfers ALLOWED, a Media Access Key, a,a,a/Name is back, etc. But... I need something called TivotoGo for Windows? Their web page says "not for S3" do I ignore that and pay the $25 bucks? What's TTG+?
> 
> Confused about what to buy to make this work--or are there any freeware alternatives?
> 
> Sorry but I'm an old S1 guy...


You need to download the free TiVo Desktop from the TiVo site. For basic functionality, that's about it.

If you want to do more stuff, you can buy TiVo Desktop Plus or use free alternatives like Galleon, Videora TiVo Converter and/or pyTiVo.

/Mike


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

oldnacl said:


> A benefit I could see, for example,would be to finish watching a show in the bedroom that you started in the living room. If I have to wait an hour for the show to transfer, I'd be asleep or would just finish watching it in the living room.


You don't have to wait an hour for the transfer to complete. You can start watching while it is transferring. You just need to build up a buffer before you begin. Start the transfer, close the doors, clean up the mess in the Living Room, turn off the lights downstairs, change into jammies, brush your teeth and it should be ready for you to finish watching.

However, it would be nice if you could push the transfer to the bedroom instead of having to go up there and pull it in.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

ivyvine420 said:


> Yes, it just gives you the same MAK for each of your Tivos (it is basically the MAK for your Tivo account), but while you may already know what that MAK is, you have to wait for the Tivos to (individually) connect and get that certificate that shows it it can do the transfers and MRV etc, so it doesn't really help you out, you still have to wait for that to happen.
> 
> Forcing all your Tivo Units to connect should help speed this up, but today also seems like its going to be a VERY busy Tivo Server day and that will slow things down.
> 
> It does make it easier when using programs that need the MAK (Tivo Desktop and others) because it will already be inputted the MAK (if you have used the program(s) before with a Series 2) and you can just go ahead and do whatever it is you want, without the installing of applications and finding and entering in the Media Access Key hassle.


Thanks, multiple (around 15) connections eventually got it all working.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

I transferred an SD program to my PC using Desktop, but there's no audio in either Windows Media Player or Media Center. Am I doing something wrong or do I need to change a setting or add a CODEC?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheap Flyer (Sep 23, 2003)

I downloaded a HD tv show to my Vista PC and the video will not play. I can scroll thru and see the static frames, but it won't play. Sounds like a codec issue. Any ideas?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TiVoDecode Manager successfully stored HD content on my iMac -- but VLC 0.8c has trouble with the audio playback. What other applications can playback this MPEG-2 file?

Also, TiVoDecode Manager's MPEG-4 requires some manual settings if you don't want the 640-by-480 default. Anyone know what these should be for optimizing HD content?


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

MickeS said:


> The regular TiVo Desktop can not play .avi files, it only plays MPEG-2 files. TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTiVo will allow you to select .avi files to play.


OK, that explains it. Thank you.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

Ok stupid question but I THINK I know what the problem is. My TiVo does not appear on my network however it is able to get online and do updates. It is connected via TiVo's wireless thingy but neither Toast's "TiVo Transfer" app nor the Window's app can see the machine. Should I connect it via ethernet and see if that works?


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

The TiVO Desktop (2.5) that is downloadable from TiVo.com clearly states it is not yet available for Series3 or TiVo HD. Is there another version that will "Officially" match the HD versions?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

ckelly33 said:


> The TiVO Desktop (2.5) that is downloadable from TiVo.com clearly states it is not yet available for Series3 or TiVo HD. Is there another version that will "Officially" match the HD versions?


People have said that the standard free Tivo Desktop is working fine right now. Not sure why the 2.5 wouldnt but, I would rather not pay for something I can obtain for free I.E. Pytivo or Tivo.net


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ADG said:


> Also, if I want to watch .wmv movie files from my pc on the S3 will any of the above free software work or am I better off just spending the $25 for TiVo desktop plus? Thanks again


Whoa... TiVo PLUS lets you watch .wmv movies natively? Does it stream or does it convert on the fly or what?

I guess I'm gonna have to re-educate myself with TTG and ComeBack and 3rd party solutions. I've been only with a S3 for a year and only ever had a Mac before that so lots of solutions I've either forgot about or are new to me.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info Pony!

Visited our TiVo MMA page and it showed all our TiVo's "Transfers Allowed" already, convenient. :up:

The Accnt. Info screen on our S3 still showed "i,i,i" so I forced a network connection. Subsequently it showed "a,a,a". It also added the name of our TiVo (instead of "name your TiVo...). :up:

TiVo Desktop recognized our S3. However when I clicked on "Pick Recordings to Transfer" it started adding shows, got to 11 of 148, then gave the error notice (below). I closed TiVo Desktop and repopened it and the same thing, except it got to 43 of 148 and gave the error. So I kept opening and closing TiVo Desktop and it finally listed all of the recordings.  Odd but it worked.

So for anyone seeing this:










You might try opening and closing TiVo Desktop repeatedly until it reads all of the recording files.

Otherwise everything looks great. I haven't tried transferring any programs yet but will do so later and report back if there are any issues.

Thanks again! :up:


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sammydee said:


> Um...don't forget that you'll have to purchase a full copy of Windows for that Mac.


I have a copy I can use.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

MickeS said:


> The regular TiVo Desktop can not play .avi files, it only plays MPEG-2 files. TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTiVo will allow you to select .avi files to play.


I use ffmpeg to turn those avi files into TiVo-playable MPEG-2's. Easy.


----------



## eDbolson (Oct 25, 2001)

chrishicks said:


> OT but is anyone else having trouble getting the ftp site to open?


(Referring to the "TiVoPlayList" application.)
It looks to me like that page was hijacked. The source shows an extremely garbled address for the links and a hard-coded ftp site address. Probably is supposed to trip some holes in security on one or another browser.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jrm01 said:


> Anyone else having the problem of transfers halted due to "recorded in unknown format"? It's happening on my S3 => THD and THD => S3.
> 
> I'm still on 9.1 if that matters (waiting for priority 9.2).


Yes, have the same problem. Post #9 on this thread.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I use ffmpeg to turn those avi files into TiVo-playable MPEG-2's. Easy.


That's what pyTiVo uses too, to convert files "on the fly".


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I use ffmpeg to turn those avi files into TiVo-playable MPEG-2's. Easy.


I use VisualHub, six of one...

You might want to check out this post to enable TTC on Mac:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298090&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MickeS said:


> That's what pyTiVo uses too, to convert files "on the fly".


Alright, I've installed what I think is pyTiVo, but my Series 2 doesn't seem to recognize it. Any assistance? It may very well be above my head.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ldudek said:


> I have an .avi file of Boston Legal that has been sitting in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder forever. I took it out and put it back in but it won't appear on my "Now Playing List."
> 
> Any ideas?


You have to spring for TiVoDesktop Plus to transfer .avi files onto your TiVo


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Yes, have the same problem. Post #9 on this thread.


I forced another connection for each box, got the proper box name in the System Info page, and now all transfers are working fine. Not sure what that had to do with anything, but it worked.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> My THD had Transfers Allowed, my S3 did not. I went in and changed that on Preferences, and now just waiting to get it updated in the box itself (still i,i,i). For those of you who have a,a,a, do you also have a DVR name on the box now?


NO. No names ,numbers :down:


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

It appears that Windows Media Player shows the length of TV shows incorrectly when viewing .tivo files.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Does the Now Playing web site work now for Series 3's ?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Also, TiVoDecode Manager's MPEG-4 requires some manual settings if you don't want the 640-by-480 default. Anyone know what these should be for optimizing HD content?


For 720p I would think 1280x720 with a bitrate of 5,900 (yikes!) to maintain basically full resolution.

For 1080i I'm not sure how to calculate that exactly. It could be 1920x1080 with a bitrate of either 12,000 (double yikes) or 6,200. That depends on how you're suppose to count the fact that 1080i is interlaced. Or it could be 960x540 with a bitrate of 3,100 (that basically takes the 1080i and makes it 540p).

See, easy as pie.


----------



## eDbolson (Oct 25, 2001)

SugarBowl said:


> Does the Now Playing web site work now for Series 3's ?


On my Mac, I went to https://<tivoaddress from Bonjour>/nowplaying/index.html
Put in username "tivo" and password the media access key.

Got my Now Playing List.
Had both "folder" and "download" buttons. When I pressed "download", it worked! (asked again for the login, then started transferring).
I don't know if I can do uploads, but will check with Tivo Desktop for Mac with the video tab enabled after I get the download.


----------



## Islanti (Dec 13, 2001)

oldnacl said:


> From the reports of the average transfer speed, I'm beginning to wonder what all the excitement is about.


I'm able to transfer an HD show from Tivo HD to Tivo HD more or less real time over my home wireless network. I'm just barely behind the stream, so no skipping commercials. With a "clean up delay"  as was described earlier I'm sure it'll be fine.

I am able to transfer SD shows very quickly so the delay isn't an issue there.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

serumgard said:


> Alright, I've installed what I think is pyTiVo, but my Series 2 doesn't seem to recognize it. Any assistance? It may very well be above my head.


Check out this thread in the Home Media Features section.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

What do you do if the info page shows a,a,a but you get a 403 when you go to that URL? The regular TiVo page works via port 80.


----------



## oldnacl (Mar 23, 2007)

jrm01 said:


> You don't have to wait an hour for the transfer to complete. You can start watching while it is transferring. You just need to build up a buffer before you begin. Start the transfer, close the doors, clean up the mess in the Living Room, turn off the lights downstairs, change into jammies, brush your teeth and it should be ready for you to finish watching.
> 
> However, it would be nice if you could push the transfer to the bedroom instead of having to go up there and pull it in.


Ah, that's what I get for being a newbie. Thanks for answering my query!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bdraw said:


> What do you do if the info page shows a,a,a but you get a 403 when you go to that URL? The regular TiVo page works via port 80.


Did you use http*s*://blahblah... and not http://blahblah... ?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Don't have time to play much but just FYI: I got 9.2 yesterday (forced a call, signed up for Priority last Friday). I was still i,i,i

I forced a call when I got home from work tonight and was set to a,a,a I made sure I had "Transfers Allowed" today on tivo.com while I was at work.

I was able to access the Now Playing list with my browser, on my Mac. So, it seems I'm all set up.

I'll have to give ComeBack a try later. I still have a bunch of .mpegs that I made myself from files downloaded from the 'net from over a year ago when I had my S2.

So far, so good.

Can't test download speed right now.


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

Does Comeback support AVI from a Mac?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No, there's no support for .avi on the Mac. You need to pay $25 for Windows ToGo Plus for that. However, I use ffmpegX to translate those .avi files to TiVo-playable .mpeg files no problem.

I did just enable ComeBack in my Mac Sys Pref (hold down Apple key while starting up TiVo in your System Preferences) and within seconds my Mac folder (with nothing in it, which was correct) showed up in Now Playing.


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

I should also ask what are the supported file formats for ComeBack. I've only got an mpg to work.


----------



## Blahman (Mar 4, 2002)

pkscout said:


> For 720p I would think 1280x720 with a bitrate of 5,900 (yikes!) to maintain basically full resolution.
> 
> For 1080i I'm not sure how to calculate that exactly. It could be 1920x1080 with a bitrate of either 12,000 (double yikes) or 6,200. That depends on how you're suppose to count the fact that 1080i is interlaced. Or it could be 960x540 with a bitrate of 3,100 (that basically takes the 1080i and makes it 540p).
> 
> See, easy as pie.


Correction to your statement. 1080i is not 960x540. It is still 1920. 1920x540.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

oo7plyr said:


> I should also ask what are the supported file formats for ComeBack. I've only got an mpg to work.


If you have the free version of Tivo Desktop, only .Tivo and .MPG files are supported.

Other file formats are supported, but you need Tivo Desktop Plus ($25). That converts all files to MPG "on the fly" for transfer to the Tivo.


----------



## chipvideo (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it possible to now get some HD calibration patterns on the tivo now?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

sfhub said:


> The foundation has been there even before 9.1. It was controlled by the account status flags that you download. 9.2 probably has all the latest bug fixes so it is advisable to have (thought it has its own issues as well)


I was able to use TTC to transfer a program from my PC to my newest TiVoHD which is still running 8.1...

Apparently transfers have been enabled regardless of the OS version you are still running. :up:


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

HDTiVo said:


> I was able to use TTC to transfer a program from my PC to my newest TiVoHD which is still running 8.1...
> 
> Apparently transfers have been enabled regardless of the OS version you are still running. :up:


About 4 or 5 pages ago Pony confirmed that.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Screenshot attached for those that want to see it in action.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Screenshot attached for those that want to see it in action.


My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


----------



## Carsten (Feb 5, 2007)

Trying MRV but it doesnt work.

I got 1 S3 and 1 THD. I can see both units on each unit however if I transfer it fails...

Just rebooted both...about to tryin again.


----------



## jmagilto (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you TIVO - this has been a much awaited restoration of functionality. Mine is working perfectly.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

chipvideo said:


> Is it possible to now get some HD calibration patterns on the tivo now?


Not yet - no PC-to-TiVo transfer of HD content yet.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MickeS said:


> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


Mine is 7,026...better but not _best_.


----------



## Carsten (Feb 5, 2007)

Carsten said:


> Trying MRV but it doesnt work.
> 
> I got 1 S3 and 1 THD. I can see both units on each unit however if I transfer it fails...
> 
> Just rebooted both...about to tryin again.


S3 is 9.2 and HD is 9.1

Is that the issue??

Just testing TTG and it works of the 9.1 but not the S3 9.2


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Support for the new eSATA drive and progressive downloads requires 9.2.
> 
> Pony


So does that mean the Series 2 platform won't get progressive downloads, or that coming in a later release?


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

On a whim I loaded a HD .tivo file from my PC into VideoReDo Plus. It read it in, allows me to edit it, and write out a MPG file. 

From the MPG file, I was able to create a HD DVD 3X disk (a HD DVD written to a DL DVD) that plays fine on my HD DVD player. 

Yes, this is a little time consuming, but is a perfect way to timeshift all those shows I mean to watch 'when I have the time'. No more do I need to buy massive external storage.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Well, I've got everything up and running and was able to transfer a movie from my Series 3 to my laptop, but ComeBack doesn't seem to be working. Both units recognize each other, but the Series 3 doesn't find my desktop (where all of my media files are kept) on the network. I've got the server running, I've restarted the S3 several times, and I've disabled and re-enabled the home network options. I am still running 9.1.

Any advice? Am I missing something?


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Not yet - no PC-to-TiVo transfer of HD content yet.


Not entirely true, I was able to upload an HD MPEG-2 file from my Mac that I created from a home movie from my HD camcorder.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

eDbolson said:


> (Referring to the "TiVoPlayList" application.)
> It looks to me like that page was hijacked. The source shows an extremely garbled address for the links and a hard-coded ftp site address. Probably is supposed to trip some holes in security on one or another browser.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5622662&&#post5622662

His ftp site is always down it seems.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ldudek said:


> About 4 or 5 pages ago Pony confirmed that.


Care to show where he said that transfers would work if you are running 8.1 or that the version did not affect whether transfers are on? 



HDTiVo said:


> I was able to use TTC to transfer a program from my PC to my newest TiVoHD which is still running 8.1...
> 
> Apparently transfers have been enabled regardless of the OS version you are still running. :up:





TiVoPony said:


> Oh yeah, support for MRV/TTG is built into 9.1.
> 
> Support for the new eSATA drive and progressive downloads requires 9.2.
> 
> Pony


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All my boxes have the correct name in the system info screen but on the now playing list they all say DVR. Does it just take time for the names to show up? The boxes have been named on TiVo.com for a long time.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MickeS said:


> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


Mine is 5,850.


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> All my boxes have the correct name in the system info screen but on the now playing list they all say DVR. Does it just take time for the names to show up? The boxes have been named on TiVo.com for a long time.


I am also annoyed with the same issue. My one S3 unit remains to be called 'DVR', as well and I also changed the name of one of my S2 units today, however it refuses to update the unit for some reason...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does the pay version of TiVo Desktop transfer any faster. I'm transfering now from a TiVoHD and it's only transferring to the PC at 7mbs.
I can transfer PC to PC at over 200mbs.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

MickeS said:


> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


7.37gb of OTA goodness here. 

(that does include one minute of padding)


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

MickeS said:


> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


That's not that bad, 9.1GB/hr is the max, but anything other than fast moving sports will never use that much.

I captured OTA and my local NBC affiliate multi-casts and the 10/22/07 episode is 7.82GB, maybe you're right.

What's really bad is I recorded a 2 hour movie (the Illusionist) off Starz HD and it was only 6GB!! Now that's bad.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Did you use http*s*://blahblah... and not http://blahblah... ?


Yeah in fact I used the exact same URL as I did with my other Series3 that works, except I changed the last octet of the IP of course. I guess I'll force another call and another reboot even though it says a,a,a.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MickeS said:


> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB.  I hate my cable company...


OTA was 7.29GB here and FIOS was 7.51GB and Comcast was 7.61GB.
I don't know why Comcast and FIOS is more than the OTA broadcast.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> All my boxes have the correct name in the system info screen but on the now playing list they all say DVR. Does it just take time for the names to show up? The boxes have been named on TiVo.com for a long time.


Both of my boxes (S3 and THD) had the name in the Info screen about 2:00 today. My THD finally recognized the correct name for the S3 about 5:00. The S3 still shows the default name (DVR) for the THD. Also, the S3 also shows a duplicate list for the THD called "_Tivo-videos DVR". I have transferred from the default DVR list and from the _Tivo-videos DVR list and they both work. Strange.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> Both of my boxes (S3 and THD) had the name in the Info screen about 2:00 today. My THD finally recognized the correct name for the S3 about 5:00. The S3 still shows the default name (DVR) for the THD. Also, the S3 also shows a duplicate list for the THD called "_Tivo-videos DVR". I have transferred from the default DVR list and from the _Tivo-videos DVR list and they both work. Strange.


I have that _Tivo-videos in 3 of my boxes. In those boxes I have 4 DVRs listed plus the _Tivo-videos, so I don't know what it is from. I should only have 4 boxes showing up. I guess it will sort itself out overnight.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Either TivoJerry or TivoPony said that they were going to fix the Series 3 naming problem in November.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I have that _Tivo-videos in 3 of my boxes. In those boxes I have 4 DVRs listed plus the _Tivo-videos, so I don't know what it is from. I should only have 4 boxes showing up. I guess it will sort itself out overnight.


You can compare the NPL of the weird box to your other boxes to determine which one is duplicated. FWIW.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> You can compare the NPL of the weird box to your other boxes to determine which one is duplicated. FWIW.


I think it's the TiVo desktop since it didn't show any titles.


----------



## owenc (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone else having trouble getting your computer to show up in the now playing Tivo folder?

I am sharing my music and pictures just fine, so its not some connectivity issue with tivo desktop. any ideas?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Carsten said:


> Trying MRV but it doesnt work.
> 
> I got 1 S3 and 1 THD. I can see both units on each unit however if I transfer it fails...
> 
> Just rebooted both...about to tryin again.


Have you TiVo's connect to the servers again. Sometimes even though you have a,a,a something isn't setup correctly and you will get the unrecognized format error. I had the same problem, connected a few hours later, and everything was fixed.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

owenc said:


> anyone else having trouble getting your computer to show up in the now playing Tivo folder?
> 
> I am sharing my music and pictures just fine, so its not some connectivity issue with tivo desktop. any ideas?


Mine works. Did you try putting a video file in the video folder? Maybe it needs a file there for it to show up?


----------



## reub (Sep 16, 2006)

Carsten said:


> Trying MRV but it doesnt work.
> 
> I got 1 S3 and 1 THD. I can see both units on each unit however if I transfer it fails...
> 
> Just rebooted both...about to tryin again.


Same here. Trying to pull a show from my S3 to my THD. Haven't tried the opposite yet.
It's really frustrating to not see it working after all this waiting. Perhaps we should start a separate thread to track this error?

"There was a problem transferring the requested program to this DVR. To view which programs won't be transferred and why, go to TiVo Central and select "Find Programs" > "To Do List" > "View Recording History".

When I do that, I see:

<Program>: <Episode> from Series 3 (transfer attempted on 10/23/07 at 8:55pm)
This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format.

Arrgh!


----------



## owenc (Oct 18, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> Mine works. Did you try putting a video file in the video folder? Maybe it needs a file there for it to show up?


nope thats not it, got plenty of stuff in my tivo video folder. also tivo to go seems to work fine, i can connect to my tivo with no problem, maybe i just need to wait and hopefully it will pop up?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

owenc said:


> nope thats not it, got plenty of stuff in my tivo video folder. also tivo to go seems to work fine, i can connect to my tivo with no problem, maybe i just need to wait and hopefully it will pop up?


Maybe - I did notice on mine all kinds of things that seemed "broken" at first, and they all worked themselves out over time. Such as -
My Bedroom TiVo could see my LivingRoom TiVo, but not the other way around.
My PC showed up on one, but not the other at first.
TiVo Desktop transferred from my Bedroom, but listed LivingRoom as unsupported.
Both TiVo's (S3's) listed the other as simply "DVR".

All of those little issues and more simply ironed themselves out as the thing eventually got fully up to operational status.

Hopefully the same will happen to the rest of the users here with similar issues.

Jim H.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

owenc said:


> nope thats not it, got plenty of stuff in my tivo video folder. also tivo to go seems to work fine, i can connect to my tivo with no problem, maybe i just need to wait and hopefully it will pop up?


If you have the free version of Tivo Desktop, the folder won't show up unless it contains a compatible .Tivo or .MPG file.

Remember, files like AVI, DIVX, QT, WMV, etc are not supported unless you have Tivo Desktop Plus. You will not see those files with the free version of Tivo Desktop.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

reub said:


> <Program>: <Episode> from Series 3 (transfer attempted on 10/23/07 at 8:55pm)
> This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format.


Other posts suggest this occurs when one box is not authorized. Every Tivo in your home must have a list of your authorized DVRs.

Several other people found that forcing a connection (after waiting a bit) fixed their problem.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've been keeping a show on my Series 3 from just a few days after I got it, waiting for TTG so I could archive it on my PC... and now that I went to do it, turns out it was auto-deleted to make room for newer recordings... YESTERDAY!  I had forgotten to set to KUID out of old habit - haven't really had to do that up until now. Talk about bad timing...


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> Either TivoJerry or TivoPony said that they were going to fix the Series 3 naming problem in November.


Those liars. First they don't deliver TiVoToGo and MRV in November. Then they don't fix the S3 name issue in November either. 

(oh man, I am so kidding)


----------



## owenc (Oct 18, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> If you have the free version of Tivo Desktop, the folder won't show up unless it contains a compatible .Tivo or .MPG file.
> 
> Remember, files like AVI, DIVX, QT, WMV, etc are not supported unless you have Tivo Desktop Plus. You will not see those files with the free version of Tivo Desktop.


ohhhhh duh, of course, i should have realized that, everything seems to be good now!


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

Not complaining... but I am use to ReplayTV and sharing from the PC to the ReplayTV was real time. Do I need to upgrade my system speed to watch a program that has been transferred and stored on the pc. I transferred a 30 minute sitcom wirelesly with Tivo USB Adapter. Took over 2 hours. Now if I want to watch it, I have to transfer it back before watching.

Can't it feed the signal a little faster? Again, I am a Tivo devotee, but Replay could. Maybe I will iron out the problems. Not back for just coming home from work, and uping to 9.2 and gettting everything but the name of my TIVO correct.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

cwbaker said:


> Can someone help me troubleshoot this issue:
> 
> Tivo.com shows: Transfers Enabled
> Tivo Software Version: 9.1.01-2-652
> ...


I'm having the problem too, if anyone finds out anything about this please share it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Microman66 said:


> Not complaining... but I am use to ReplayTV and sharing from the PC to the ReplayTV was real time. Do I need to upgrade my system speed to watch a program that has been transferred and stored on the pc. I transferred a 30 minute sitcom wirelesly with Tivo USB Adapter. Took over 2 hours. Now if I want to watch it, I have to transfer it back before watching.
> 
> Can't it feed the signal a little faster? Again, I am a Tivo devotee, but Replay could. Maybe I will iron out the problems. Not back for just coming home from work, and uping to 9.2 and gettting everything but the name of my TIVO correct.


I take it that this was 30 minutes of standard definition television? That's the only thing that could be compared to the performance of your ReplayTV, which could only handle standard def recordings. If it was half an hour of high definition, it took 3 to 6 times as much space as any same-duration recording on Replay would have.

You can vastly increase the speed of transfer by giving your TiVo a wired connection to your router (probably at least tripling it), but you still might not achieve the bit rate of some HD cable transmission.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bdraw said:


> TiVo PR told me 9.2 was required, but I haven't verified it personally.


My Series III boxes are both still running 9.1, but MRV seems to be working on both. I've got one transfer in progress from the living room to the theater and a dozen others queued up. I've also got a transfer going from the theater to a Linux PC running Galleon 2.4. I'm working up the oomph to upgrade to Galleon 2.5. So far no errors, but I've only been transferring for 20 minutes...

Two hours later I've transferred 3.7Gigs from the theater to the Linux PC running Galleon and about 10G from the living room to the theater while recording 3 HD streams and one SD stream.

'Not too shabby.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

THANK YOU TIVO!! For living up to your promises about TTG/CB, MRV!

All that AND comcast decided to turn up a few more HD channels! It's a good day.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

chrishicks said:


> OT but is anyone else having trouble getting the ftp site to open?


 I found that the links to the ftp site only work using IE browser. It doesn't work with Firefox for some reason.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> I'm having the problem too, if anyone finds out anything about this please share it.


Try restarting Tivo Desktop. I got that same error (I think it happened because I tried it while I was still downloading the update. It worked fine once I restarted the Tivo Desktop.

Brad


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Microman66 said:


> Not complaining... but I am use to ReplayTV and sharing from the PC to the ReplayTV was real time. Do I need to upgrade my system speed to watch a program that has been transferred and stored on the pc. I transferred a 30 minute sitcom wirelesly with Tivo USB Adapter. Took over 2 hours. Now if I want to watch it, I have to transfer it back before watching.
> 
> Can't it feed the signal a little faster? Again, I am a Tivo devotee, but Replay could. Maybe I will iron out the problems. Not back for just coming home from work, and uping to 9.2 and gettting everything but the name of my TIVO correct.


 You can maximize the transfer speeds by:
1. Using wired network instead of wireless as already suggested
2. Tuning both tuners of the originating S3/THD to channels you do not subscribe to - this minimizes load on the S3/THD and gives it more resources to devote to the transfer.

Even doing the above the S3 TTG transfers for me max out at around 15 Mbps or so while S3->S3 MRV under similar conditions max out around 44 Mbps. If you have THD unit TivoPony already mentioned that THD transfers are currently slower than S3 for some undisclosed reason.
However the transfer rates you are getting are way below these numbers so something else is wrong or sub-optimal with your network setup.


----------



## Parkmad (Apr 8, 2003)

I was having the same issue and I uninstalled and reinstalled Tivo Desktop and now I am no longer getting the error.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

So there is supposed to be a large red circle with a slash through as an indicator that content is not allowed to be moved around if it is copy once correct? I see that every single HD recording I have on my tivo is able to be transferred via tivo dekstop. does that mean that Comcast has actually goofed up to my benefit?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Three forced calls, all three S3's now are "named" correctly (weren't for the longest time).

All do MRV now.

But all three do the MRV stuff, even just populating menus, _very_ slowly.

Does that improve?


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

sfhub said:


> Both my S3s are now a,a,a. Transfers are enabled on my TiVo account. I can see the "Now Playing" list of the other S3. When I try to use MRV to play back a remote show I get an error.
> 
> "This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format"
> 
> It says this for both SD digital and HD digital. None of the shows in question are CCI=non-zero. Both units are running 9.2.J1. Both units have been rebooted.


Same problem on my S3 and HD units. All shows either way show the same unknown format error. Both SD and HD programs.

Oh, both have 9.2 so the software is the same. Both rebooted after updates today.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I see Galleon was mentioned earlier in this thread (I did read/semi-skim all of this thread), for the only way to do free transfers on a Mac (instead of buying Toast).

I have checked the FAQs for galleon and can't find a simple answer -- does Galleon let you edit the recordings from the Tivo? If not, is there any other way, on a Mac, to edit recordings?
Heck, if Toast will allow you to edit recordings (then make DVDs at least as good as my standalone DVD recorder can), maybe Toast is worth it..


----------



## LCD1080 (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh man I absolutely love TTG on the Series 3. There are enough HD programs which are not copy protected to make the feature worthwhile. Currently I'm offloading those programs as well as the SD programs from TIVO to my 750GB media cartridge drive in my PC. (The media cartridge is a second hard drive that resides within my HP PC). The hard drive within the TIVO will be used only for copy protected HD programs. The media cartridge will only be used for TTG transfers to keep TIVO data separate from data in the primary hard drive on my PC. I'm not sure but I may not even need an eSATA drive with this strategy. TIVO delivers early and often!


----------



## nhey (Jul 4, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> If you have the free version of Tivo Desktop, the folder won't show up unless it contains a compatible .Tivo or .MPG file.
> 
> Remember, files like AVI, DIVX, QT, WMV, etc are not supported unless you have Tivo Desktop Plus. You will not see those files with the free version of Tivo Desktop.


I had Tivo Desktop (free version) and uninstalled it and then purchased and downloaded the Plus version. I placed a .MPG file in the shared folder and some .WMV files. Only the .MPG file is showing up on my Series 3. I have the 09.1 software.

Any idea why the .WMV files aren't showing up? Do I need to restart the Tivo to get the Plus version of the desktop to work correctly???


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

First transfer underway.

Seems VERY fast from what I remember with the S2's (it's been a while).


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

jrm01 said:


> I have the Transfers working on all 3 boxes (S3, S2 and THD), but on the S3 it shows the following boxes:
> 
> "DVR" - which is my THD
> "Bedroom" - which is my S2
> ...


My THD shows this also and it is a duplicate of my S3 since it also shows it as DVR. My S3 just shows DVR.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

cwbaker said:


> Can someone help me troubleshoot this issue:
> 
> Tivo.com shows: Transfers Enabled
> Tivo Software Version: 9.1.01-2-652
> ...


Re TTG for the S3, I have the same problem, although it got up to retrieving about 90 recordings before the error message. (FYI, MRV is working fine on my S3 and 2 S2's. TTG works on the 2 S2's only.).

Strange, but I just gave it a third try and the third try was the charm! All 127 recordings on the S3 are appearing on my TiVo Desktop. So I don't know is this is a bug that corrects itself or will be a sporadic future issue...


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

jrm01 said:


> Anyone else having the problem of transfers halted due to "recorded in unknown format"? It's happening on my S3 => THD and THD => S3.
> 
> I'm still on 9.1 if that matters (waiting for priority 9.2).


Happens with my S3 and THD also even with 9.2J on both units.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

cr33p said:


> So there is supposed to be a large red circle with a slash through as an indicator that content is not allowed to be moved around if it is copy once correct? I see that every single HD recording I have on my tivo is able to be transferred via tivo dekstop. does that mean that Comcast has actually goofed up to my benefit?


Maybe they haven't goofed up.

Someone else in a Comcast system reported (in this post) that he complained to his cable provider and local franchising authority that nearly everything was being set Copy One Generation and got action wherein the provider stopped setting things to Copy One Generation except where the content provider specifically requested it. Supposedly Comcast made this their policy nationwide. You may be reaping the benefits .


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Another TTG screenshot for those late to the party:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

nhey said:


> I had Tivo Desktop (free version) and uninstalled it and then purchased and downloaded the Plus version. I placed a .MPG file in the shared folder and some .WMV files. Only the .MPG file is showing up on my Series 3. I have the 09.1 software.
> 
> Any idea why the .WMV files aren't showing up? Do I need to restart the Tivo to get the Plus version of the desktop to work correctly???


There is only one version of Tivo Desktop, but some features aren't activated until you enter your key.

Did you choose Help -> Upgrade to Tivo Plus?

You've got to do that to activate the Plus features.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Another TTG screenshot for those late to the party:


I'm surprised those shows are available for transfer. Only OTA stuff is available for me, the Discovery and HDNET recordings I had on there can not be transfered.


----------



## xxx (Dec 3, 2006)

hddude55 said:


> Re TTG for the S3, I have the same problem, although it got up to retrieving about 90 recordings before the error message. (FYI, MRV is working fine on my S3 and 2 S2's. TTG works on the 2 S2's only.).
> 
> Strange, but I just gave it a third try and the third try was the charm! All 127 recordings on the S3 are appearing on my TiVo Desktop. So I don't know is this is a bug that corrects itself or will be a sporadic future issue...


I had the same issue, and after trying a few times I was able to see all my recordings. I just started transferring 2 hours' worth of hd content, and the transfer status claims another 2.75 hours to finish.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I'm surprised those shows are available for transfer. Only OTA stuff is available for me, the Discovery and HDNET recordings I had on there can not be transfered.


That's one benefit of Verizon FiOS, I suppose.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone else not getting their Series 3 to show up in either TiVo Desktop or Tivo Transfer? I have transfers enabled in my account, on a local wifi network, can't find anything. No firewalls either.


----------



## brota (Dec 17, 2004)

Will it be possible to watch Itune videos that I purchase on Tivo?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

ZildjianKX said:


> Anyone else not getting their Series 3 to show up in either TiVo Desktop or Tivo Transfer? I have transfers enabled in my account, on a local wifi network, can't find anything. No firewalls either.


I had to do a hard reset to get mine to show up.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

LCD1080 said:


> Oh man I absolutely love TTG on the Series 3. There are enough HD programs which are not copy protected to make the feature worthwhile. Currently I'm offloading those programs as well as the SD programs from TIVO to my 750GB media cartridge drive in my PC. (The media cartridge is a second hard drive that resides within my HP PC). The hard drive within the TIVO will be used only for copy protected HD programs. The media cartridge will only be used for TTG transfers to keep TIVO data separate from data in the primary hard drive on my PC. I'm not sure but I may not even need an eSATA drive with this strategy. TIVO delivers early and often!


Yeah, TTG and MRV definitely alter the eSata equation.

Hard work is paying off as I am watching a Lord of the Rings DVD RIP via the S3 with the anamorphic video perfectly output by the S3 and the DD5.1 sound coming beautifully through the sound system. This is what I spent so much time preparing for.


----------



## armooo (Feb 2, 2003)

I just got around to testing out pyTivo on my THD. 

I just changed a few setting.

video_br=8Mi
width=1440
height=720

It was transferring slower than real time but the tivo was outputting 720p when set to native.
And it looked much nicer than on my S2.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

cwbaker said:


> Can someone help me troubleshoot this issue:
> 
> Tivo.com shows: Transfers Enabled
> Tivo Software Version: 9.1.01-2-652
> ...





jmpage2 said:


> I'm having the problem too, if anyone finds out anything about this please share it.


See my earlier post.


----------



## rickfriele (Aug 13, 2007)

Do both TiVo's need to be on the same billing account for MRV to work? I can see my brother-in-laws S3 in my Now Playing list, but it is listed as just "DVR". When I select it I get a screen saying "DVR: Remote Now Playing", but there is nothing listed. I have a,a,a listed in system info and the name of the DVR finally shows up.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

rickfriele said:


> Do both TiVo's need to be on the same billing account for MRV to work?


Yes.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

jmagilto said:


> Thank you TIVO - this has been a much awaited restoration of functionality. Mine is working perfectly.


As an old S1 owner, and new S3 owner, I've known nothing of Tivo Desktop/TTB/TTCB but yesterday I DL'ed TTG and everything works! Kinda amazing--I can off-load programs to my home network and transfer them back to Tivo when I want. :up:

I expect you S2 guys who have grown to expect this functionality are relieved it is here--I am just thrilled to get features I never knew-or-expected.

Thanks Tivo!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I tried to use ComeBack with some old mpegs I had Tivo-formatted from back in my S2 days. They worked just fine on my S3!


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> That's one benefit of Verizon FiOS, I suppose.


I have FIOS and I'm able to transfer HDnet content.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> Maybe they haven't goofed up.
> 
> Someone else in a Comcast system reported (in this post) that he complained to his cable provider and local franchising authority that nearly everything was being set Copy One Generation and got action wherein the provider stopped setting things to Copy One Generation except where the content provider specifically requested it. Supposedly Comcast made this their policy nationwide. You may be reaping the benefits .


Nice, it figures hey, I dont even have 2 Tv's in my house any longer and have offed all my s2 units. I get the ability to do anything with any of my content and have no use for it  I suppose I could still pull content off and place it on my server for future use


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Some of my HD recordings play at what appears to be sorta 2x FF, for instance Enterprise on HDNet. I have a TiVoHD and a Macmini core duo. The audio and video is there just sped up


----------



## naclone (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm a little rusty on TTG and TTCB since I haven't been using since getting the S3 a year ago. Back then I was converting avi files to mpg2 and uploading them to my S2. Just wanted to doublecheck that was the same procedure for S3 or is there another(better?) format I should be converting to?

Also, I understand that we cannot TTCB HD content that did not originate as an S3 recording. Any thoughts on the best way to maximize PQ when converting HD files for uploading via TTCB?

Any help greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

I set up TTG for my S3. The TiVo desktop correctly loaded all of my programs in "Now Playing." I attempted to transfer two network HD recordings to my computer, Heroes and Journeyman, just to try it out. 

The transfers started fine, but they each stopped transfering before the shows had been completely transfered. I tried transfering Heroes multiple times, but every time, it stops transfering at the same point. I know this episode was recorded in its entirety, as I watched on my S3. On the select programs to transfer menue, it showed the recording as a full 1:02 duration recording. I tried transfering Journeyman again, but again it stopped, and I think at the exact same point as the prior transfer of Journeyman. However, less of the program was transfered than was of Hereos.

Any ideas why the transfers keep stopping at exactly the same point? I suppose I need to test by transfering shows from other networks, and non-hd digital material, as well as analog to further trouble shoot.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't shoot me for suggesting this but are you sure your PC's HD is NTFS and not Fat32? I got bitten by a similar situation due to the 4gb FAT32 file size limitation.

Edit: in my case I was transferring something to a USB hard drive - hence FAT32


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

PPC1 said:


> Any ideas why the transfers keep stopping at exactly the same point? I suppose I need to test by transfering shows from other networks, and non-hd digital material, as well as analog to further trouble shoot.


 Are there any noticeable glitches during playback at the points it's stopping? When transferring to your PC the Tivo is converting the stream to .TiVo format so I suspect glitches in the recording are causing problems. Of course check what RoyK just said above too first...


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Are there any noticeable glitches during playback at the points it's stopping? When transferring to your PC the Tivo is converting the stream to .TiVo format so I suspect glitches in the recording are causing problems. Of course check what RoyK just said above too first...


That is one of my hypotheses. Interesting thought to check the recording where it keeps cutting off. I didn't notice anything while watching Heroes, but the point where the transfer cuts off is during a comercial, which I had skipped through while watching. Otherwise though, the recording seemed great.

I haven't watched Journeyman, so I don't know about that either.

Hopefully though the ability to transfer is not so fragile that a minor hiccup in the recording will systematically prevent successful transfers.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It took a few tries to get TivoDesktop to see the shows on my S3, the 1st time it did 1 of 256, 11 of 256, 41 and 256, then errored out, the second time it wen through 1, 11, 41, then errored out after 91/256, the next time it stopped on 191, then the next time it succeeded. I didn't restart TivoDesktop in between.

Now it's transferring 5 shows, and it's blazing fast. I'm on a wired network, 30 min (The Daily Show) is about 590MB from Comcast, and it looks like it'll transfer in 8 minutes, but so far 2 shows I tried to transfer, one ended after 510MB, another one ended after 530MB. When I play them in WMP (Vista, WMP 11), WMP's only shows about 9 min of show. When I drag the progress bar of WMP all the way to the end, it continues to play past that point. Based on the file size, there are more shows that WMP is showing as 9 min, but I can not easily access it in WMP and check where it ends. Has anyone else seen this?

Edit: After playing one through, it seems that the show transfered OK, it's just the file size is smaller than what the S3 reported.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

RoyK said:


> Don't shoot me for suggesting this but are you sure your PC's HD is NTFS and not Fat32? I got bitten by a similar situation due to the 4gb FAT32 file size limitation.
> 
> Edit: in my case I was transferring something to a USB hard drive - hence FAT32


Was that addressed to my issue? If so why would I shoot you? I am not sure which, nor do I know how to check. I don't think that explains the situation though, as I had not transfered 4gb of data. More like 781 MB for Heroes, and 400 ish for Journeyman.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Doesn't sound like FAT32 is your issue with those file sizes... But to check which filesystem you're using:

1) Open up My Computer
2) Right-click C: (or whatever drive you're using) and choose Properties
3) Look for "File system: NTFS" or "File system: FAT32"

Drew


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

I am always amazed at how much smaller a HD show is when it is recorded via cable as opposed to being recorded OTA. Last Sunday's Patriots game was 12.5 Mbps from cable and 18.1 Mbps over the air.

I have been known to ***** endlessly <wife yawning in the background> about this fact, but today I get a chance to laugh at myself. It turns out to be a good thing when you want to archive shows! With TTG it takes about 2/3rds of the time to transfer a recording from a cable source than it does from an OTA source. And it really doesn't look all that bad on a small, 50" TV (of course they look terrible on a 100" screen).

Perhaps we should be thanking Comcast instead of damning them


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

Where do I find out how to use TioToComeback? I want to try it out, but cannot find any guides for it anywhere.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Hyrax said:


> Where do I find out how to use TioToComeback? I want to try it out, but cannot find any guides for it anywhere.


Here's a link to the fourm specifically for MRV and TiVoToGo. You might check there for some answers.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

Doh! 
Thanks, PK.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

richsadams said:


> TiVo Desktop recognized our S3. However when I clicked on "Pick Recordings to Transfer" it started adding shows, got to 11 of 148, then gave the error notice (below). I closed TiVo Desktop and repopened it and the same thing, except it got to 43 of 148 and gave the error. So I kept opening and closing TiVo Desktop and it finally listed all of the recordings.  Odd but it worked.
> 
> So for anyone seeing this:


Yupp, I'm seeing the exact same thing and getting the same error after 91 of 173 shows from my S3.

But, this is not just a problem on my s3.

Transferring from the S2 used to work fine but now when I tested it today it crapped out at 91 of 178.

And I have to shut down and restart my TiVo Desktop before it will allow me to attempt to do it again.

Argh!!!!

TiVo-to-Comeback Transfers from my PC to the S3 ans S2 are still working fine though.

*[Update: I just turned on my S3 and it had the Upgrade Notice saying I just received 9.2. After accepting the message, allowing the reboot to occur (THX screen et. al) it seems to be working fine now. But I am still having problems with the S2]*

*[Update 2: After a few more tries it now works with my S2, but even after working, I left the screen open for awhile and worked on something else and then it spontaneously crashed (giving the same error screen as above) just while sitting on the transfer screen with nothing transferring - seems to really be hit and miss as to whether TiVo Desktop can properly populate the transfer screen and then maintain it on either TiVo.]*
...Dale


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Can anyone tell me what would make a decent video editor for downloads from an S3? I'd prefer frame accurate editing (which I hear VideoReDo doesn't have), but it's not crucial.


----------



## joewmaki (Jul 21, 2002)

serumgard said:


> Can anyone tell me what would make a decent video editor for downloads from an S3? I'd prefer frame accurate editing (which I hear VideoReDo doesn't have), but it's not crucial.


I find VideoReDo very easy to use. I "thought" it was frame accurate. You can at least navigate by frame.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

serumgard said:


> Can anyone tell me what would make a decent video editor for downloads from an S3? I'd prefer frame accurate editing (which I hear VideoReDo doesn't have), but it's not crucial.


The TiVo Home Media forum is a better place for that kind of question:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35

...Dale


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Hyrax said:


> Where do I find out how to use TioToComeback? I want to try it out, but cannot find any guides for it anywhere.


The main TiVo Desktop UI gives two selections in a lefthand pane, being "TiVo Recordings" and "Publish Media". If you select "Publish Media" you'll get 3 tabs, "Music", "Photos" and "Videos". If you select the "Video" tab, it will briefly explain how to set up to transfer videos to TiVo.

Basically, you just put it in the video files in the "My Documents\My TiVo Recordings" directory, which is where files that you transfer from TiVo to your computer will be placed by default. If the files are someplace else, you can place a shortcut to that directory in My TiVo Recordings. To get them to the TiVo, you just go to its Now Playing list and select the entry with your PC's name and it will list the videos in that directory (for any of them that are .tivo files, you'll get all the information for them that was saved for them originally by TiVo).

I don't know exactly which file formats are supported by the free TiVo Desktop; it lists the following on the Publish Video tab:
Windows Media Video (.wmv)
Quicktime MOvie (.mov)
MPEG-4/H.264 (.mp4,.m4v,.mp4v)
MPEG-2 (.mpg,.mpeg,.mpe,.mp2,.mp2v,.mpv2)
DivX or XviD (.avi,.divx)
However, I suspect that some or all of these formats require transcoding and that that will require you to upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus at a cost of $24.95. (To upgrade, see the option on the TiVo Desktop help menu).


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

aaronwt said:


> Originally Posted by MickeS
> My recording of "Heroes" is only 6,456MB. I hate my cable company...​
> OTA was 7.29GB here and FIOS was 7.51GB and Comcast was 7.61GB.
> I don't know why Comcast and FIOS is more than the OTA broadcast.


Well, this is all off-topic but interesting, last night's OTA "Fight or Flight" Hero's broadcasted from Niagra Falls New York was 6.82 GB on my S3. The prior week's "The Kindess of Strangers" episode was 6.86 GB.

...Dale


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

... from WGRZ in Buffalo?

/waves 

You're picking up Buffalo stations in Toronto? Cool!


----------



## forgie716 (Oct 23, 2007)

When you guys talk about forcing a connection to TiVO is this simply just restarting the box?

Thanks


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

forgie716 said:


> When you guys talk about forcing a connection to TiVO is this simply just restarting the box?
> 
> Thanks


You can force a connection to TiVo as follows:

TiVo Central > Messages and settings > Settings > Phone and network > Connect to TiVo now.

This will cause your TiVo to go through the connection, download and load procedure.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> ... from WGRZ in Buffalo?
> 
> /waves
> 
> You're picking up Buffalo stations in Toronto? Cool!


All my U.S. networks are coming from either Buffalo or Niagra Falls. Click on my "Using the Series 3 in Canada" link below for the full list of U.S. OTA channels available in Toronto/Mississauga.


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

Regarding the S2 to PC copy problem, I noticed that too the past few days. I can copy from one S2 to my PC, but the other consistantly stops after getting 41 shows.


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> ...
> 
> Basically, you just put it in the video files in the "My Documents\My TiVo Recordings" directory, which is where files that you transfer from TiVo to your computer will be placed by default. If the files are someplace else, you can place a shortcut to that directory in My TiVo Recordings. To get them to the TiVo, you just go to its Now Playing list and select the entry with your PC's name and it will list the videos in that directory (for any of them that are .tivo files, you'll get all the information for them that was saved for them originally by TiVo).


Thanks, Mikey.
What I'm trying to find out is how to get my PC recognized by the Tivo. I've got the files in 'My Tivo Recordings', but the Tivo doesn't put My Computer in the Now Playing list. I just forced a connection, so I hope that will fix the problem.

I would assume that the shows that I've transfered from my Tivo should show up in the 'My Tivo Recordings', right?

_Edit: OK! I just had to force the connection one more time, and now it is working. And, the answer to my question above is 'yes'. _


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Now that TTG is here we can figure out resolutions for the Series 3 Platforms:

Series3 
Basic 352x480 
Medium 480x480 
High 720x480 
Best 720x480 

TiVoHD
Basic 352x480
Medium 352x480
High 480x480 
Best 480x480


Audio rates are still 48KHz @192kb


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

HDTivo said:


> Now that TTG is here we can figure out resolutions for the Series 3 Platforms:
> 
> Series3 TiVoHD
> Basic 352x480 352x480
> ...


You can also see what resolution(s) your cable provider is using for their SD channels.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> You can also see what resolution(s) your cable provider is using for their SD channels.


Yes, for all digital channels.

With SD digital I have not found anything on mine other than 720x480. *

That's from using the SPS <- S code to get the little info bug.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> Now that TTG is here we can figure out resolutions for the Series 3 Platforms:
> 
> Series3
> Basic 352x480
> ...


Do the S3 recordings look better on a PC due to this? I would think they should.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

For those that weren't aware, you can use download Tivo recordings using a standard web browser.









Your Tivo's IP address may be different, but you can find that under Settings -> Phone and Network.

As on the Series2, use https://mytivoip/. The login is "tivo" as and the password is your Media Access Key.

You can find your Media Access Key on your TiVo under Account & System Information -> Media Access Key. Your browser should save the login so you won't have to enter it again.


----------



## sinnfein (Jun 15, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I don't know exactly which file formats are supported by the free TiVo Desktop; it lists the following on the Publish Video tab:
> Windows Media Video (.wmv)
> Quicktime MOvie (.mov)
> MPEG-4/H.264 (.mp4,.m4v,.mp4v)
> ...


Hi - can someone help clarify this for me too? I have 9.1 now on my TivoHD and installed the 2.5.1 desktop software. I notice that the only thing from my Tivo folder that is showing as visible on the TiVo are the .mpg files - none of the others show up.

Can anyone help confirm that if I upgrade to the Pro version I will get access to the other filetypes on my TiVo HD? That's worth $25 for me, but I don't want to waste it. The documentation is VERY fuzzy implying that I should be able to do this free with the standard free version.

Thanks!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

sinnfein said:


> Hi - can someone help clarify this for me too? I have 9.1 now on my TivoHD and installed the 2.5.1 desktop software. I notice that the only thing from my Tivo folder that is showing as visible on the TiVo are the .mpg files - none of the others show up.
> 
> Can anyone help confirm that if I upgrade to the Pro version I will get access to the other filetypes on my TiVo HD?


Yes, it will.

With the free version of Tivo Desktop, you can transfer .Tivo and .MPG files to Tivos. With the "Plus" ($25) version, you can transfer many other file types.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Do the S3 recordings look better on a PC due to this? I would think they should.


I've only had time to transfer one HD recording (a Planet Earth episode) from our S3 to my PC to test it and the quality is excellent IMHO. :up:


----------



## sinnfein (Jun 15, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Yes, it will.
> 
> With the free version of Tivo Desktop, you can transfer .Tivo and .MPG files to Tivos. With the "Plus" ($25) version, you can transfer many other file types.


bkdtv, thanks VERY much for the prompt response. I feel like I'm on the verge of changing my TV habits an order of magnitude similar to the feeling when I got my first DVR oh so many years ago.

The thought of loading DVDs, online videos, etc onto my TiVo so I can watch at my leisure on the bigscreen.... This is also motivating me to put another TiVo HD on my christmas list to my wife this year for our bedroom TV! These are OUTSTANDING features - well done TiVo.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I have transferred some shows from my S3 to the PC but Media Player won't play them. It doesn't give any errors, but it's just blank.
Also, is there any way to get to the ToDo List from the PC?


----------



## sinnfein (Jun 15, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> I have transferred some shows from my S3 to the PC but Media Player won't play them. It doesn't give any errors, but it's just blank.
> Also, is there any way to get to the ToDo List from the PC?


FYI, i had the same problem - I ended up installing and using Zoom Player and associating that with .tivo files and that worked for me.

I suspect a Codec issue. The problem actually went away for me when I upgraded from the Desktop Basic software to the Pro software (about 5 minutes ago


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

sinnfein said:


> bkdtv, thanks VERY much for the prompt response. I feel like I'm on the verge of changing my TV habits an order of magnitude similar to the feeling when I got my first DVR oh so many years ago.
> 
> The thought of loading DVDs, online videos, etc onto my TiVo so I can watch at my leisure on the bigscreen.... This is also motivating me to put another TiVo HD on my christmas list to my wife this year for our bedroom TV! These are OUTSTANDING features - well done TiVo.


Seriously! I'm contemplating getting rid of my XBox running XBMC since I will be able to do almost all of the same functions using Tivo. Of course, I won't be able to play any games on the Tivo. But, I didn't really get the XBox to play games. I got it to stream all of my media from my PC to my TV/Stereo system.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Do the S3 recordings look better on a PC due to this? I would think they should.


Probably. The bit rates for the S3 are higher above basic. I didn't take the time to calculate them for the HD,* but they were published for the S3 by me and Mega long ago. The HD bits rates look very close to the S2's (240's) just as the resolutions are identical to the 240's.

As I recall, S3 basic is ~1.5mbps, medium is ~3.5mbps, high ~5.5, best well over 7mbps.

240 bits rates are ~1.5, 2.5, 3.5 and 5.5mbps.

* I don't have 1/2 or 1 hr analog recordings handy to check the #'s at the various qualities. I leave that to the next person.


----------



## John Cavanaugh (Dec 29, 2006)

sinnfein said:


> FYI, i had the same problem - I ended up installing and using Zoom Player and associating that with .tivo files and that worked for me.
> 
> I suspect a Codec issue. The problem actually went away for me when I upgraded from the Desktop Basic software to the Pro software (about 5 minutes ago


I have a slightly different problem. I pulled an SD program from my S3 to my PC last night and was able to play it without issue.

But, when I pulled an HD program to my PC and tried to play it, Media Player GPF'ed on me.

Now I noticed that when I played the SD program (and tried to open the HD program) I got a "codec error" down on the bottom line of Media Player.

Is there something I need to do to Media Player to allow it to play HD content?

Thanks.


----------



## dpfels (Sep 14, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> For those that weren't aware, you can use download Tivo recordings using a standard web browser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something? This allows a download of a TiVo file for backup purposes only or can the files be played as well? Does this require the Tivo Desktop, or is it a pure web interface (does it work on Macs, for instance?).

I would be happy even to be able to archive some of my recordings on occasion.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

sinnfein said:


> FYI, i had the same problem - I ended up installing and using Zoom Player and associating that with .tivo files and that worked for me.
> 
> I suspect a Codec issue. The problem actually went away for me when I upgraded from the Desktop Basic software to the Pro software (about 5 minutes ago


same problem as well.. any fix for the basic users?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

sinnfein said:


> FYI, i had the same problem - I ended up installing and using Zoom Player and associating that with .tivo files and that worked for me.
> 
> I suspect a Codec issue. The problem actually went away for me when I upgraded from the Desktop Basic software to the Pro software (about 5 minutes ago


Zoom Player worked great and it's free! Thanks!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

dpfels said:


> Am I missing something? This allows a download of a TiVo file for backup purposes only or can the files be played as well? Does this require the Tivo Desktop, or is it a pure web interface (does it work on Macs, for instance?).


Downloads aren't just for backup purposes. You can view them on your PC and Mac and burn them to DVD, HD-DVD, or Blu-ray disk.

Tivo Desktop is not required to download the files. You can use any web browser. One advantage of Tivo Desktop for Windows is that it lets you view recordings on your PC as they are transferred; you can't do that with some browsers. Basically, it provides multi-room viewing on any PC in your home.

To view the files on a Windows PC, you do need Tivo Desktop installed, regardless of whether you actually use that program to download recordings. Why? The Tivo recordings are stored as MPG format in an encrypted .Tivo wrapper, and Tivo Desktop includes the filter necessary to decode that wrapper.

I'm not as familiar with the Mac side, although I understand most Mac users are using the free Tivo Decode Manager. Once you download files to your Mac with that program, you should be able to view them with the free VideoLAN player.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, use a video format conversion tool to convert your .tivo files to .mpg and most of the compatibility issues on the PC side will go away. VideoReDo or Videora Tivo Conversion are 2, there are others and there are services that will run in the background and do the conversion on the fly if you want. I don't have good luck with background services so use the programs. I like VideoReDo so far. Go to the TTG area of the forum and learn much more about the files and how to use them.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> I like VideoReDo so far.


Now isn't that web server the coolest darn thing!!!!?!!!

For the record, VideoReDo does indeed do frame-accurate editing of MPEG2 files: If you cut on an I-frame there is zero re-encoding. If you cut anywhere else (B or P) VRD re-constructs the GOP, but that is the only re-encoding that is done (at the cut points). For a typical hourlong TV show that means only a half-dozen cuts.

I have edited hundreds of HDTV programs and I never see any negative impact of re-encoding at cut points.

Another nice feature is the audio graph which shows you where there is no audio (for perfectly silent cutpoints).


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Laserfan said:


> Now isn't that web server the coolest darn thing!!!!?!!!
> 
> For the record, VideoReDo does indeed do frame-accurate editing of MPEG2 files: If you cut on an I-frame there is zero re-encoding. If you cut anywhere else (B or P) VRD re-constructs the GOP, but that is the only re-encoding that is done (at the cut points). For a typical hourlong TV show that means only a half-dozen cuts.
> 
> ...


I tried using VideoRedo to edit my .TIVO files and convert them to MPG but it's not working. During playback/editing of the video the audio is all scrambled and distorted.

Has anyone else had this problem with VideoRedo?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> I tried using VideoRedo to edit my .TIVO files and convert them to MPG but it's not working. During playback/editing of the video the audio is all scrambled and distorted.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with VideoRedo?


I have not.

Are you using the latest version?


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

Took off the Wireless Tivo Adapter, and put an ethernet cable on. I started to download to the PC, another 30 minute episode of a program. It started out over 1 hr and 20 minutes, but when I went to the TV and put both tuners on a station that did not get a signal, the time dropped to 42 minutes, It is now averaging out and says 45 minutes to go with 8% done. A lot better than the over 2 hours I experienced last night. Now if I could only read them off the PC to play as fast, Will try that when I get done with this transfer.

Wish I had bought my lifetime Tivo 2 a little sooner so I could qualify for the transfer of Lifetime to this Tivo HD.

How do people tell there transfer speeds. People are always quoting the speed from PC to S3, and S3 to PC... 

Thanks.

Oh, and I finally got my name on the TIVO HD, EVerything is falling into place. 12% done now.


----------



## EndBoards (Jun 8, 2004)

Some simple questions from page 2 that seem to have gotten lost in this thread..



String said:


> 1) Can one transfer to Tivos not made by tivo. I.e. the Humax Tivo/DVD?
> 2) Can you transfer to a Tivo that has a "Basic" service option?
> 3) Can one transfer to a tivo that does not have active service subscription? Meaning the subscription runs out, and just use it as a media extender not as a regular tivo, per se.


My guess to #1 would be yes, but I have no idea...

I'd be especially interested in knowing the answers to #2 & 3 myself..


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

String said:


> Originally Posted by String
> 1) Can one transfer to Tivos not made by tivo. I.e. the Humax Tivo/DVD?
> 2) Can you transfer to a Tivo that has a "Basic" service option?
> 3) Can one transfer to a tivo that does not have active service subscription? Meaning the subscription runs out, and just use it as a media extender not as a regular tivo, per se.


1) Yes.
2) No.
3) No.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Microman66 said:


> How do people tell there transfer speeds. People are always quoting the speed from PC to S3, and S3 to PC...


Here you go:



> *How do I calculate my TivoToGo transfer rate?*
> 
> The first step is to determine the time a recording took to transfer. That is easy to do because a PC keeps track of the time the file was created and the time it was last modified (i.e. finished), as well as the total file size in bytes. You do not need to sit by and wait for the transfer to finish.
> 
> ...





> *How do I calculate my MRV transfer rate?*
> 
> The first step is to determine the time a recording took to transfer. The transfer start time is on the bottom-right of the recorded program screen. You do not need to sit and wait for the recording to finish, because the exact time of transfer completion will be listed under the "Keep Until" date for the newly transferred recording. Subtract the start time from the "Keep Until" time to find the total transfer time.
> 
> MRV transfer rate = (Size in Gigabytes on TiVo Info Screen * 1000 * 8) / ( Minutes to Transfer Recording * 60)


All transfer rates are in megabits per second (Mbps).


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> I have not.
> 
> Are you using the latest version?


Yes, it's the latest version.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I tried using VideoRedo to edit my .TIVO files and convert them to MPG but it's not working. During playback/editing of the video the audio is all scrambled and distorted.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with VideoRedo?


Nope works fine for me.


----------



## EndBoards (Jun 8, 2004)

Also, a question/concern of my own.. The transfer speeds being posted seem terribly slow.

What kind of speeds can I expect from a new 10/100 hardwired network in my house?

I know that it varies from show to show, but from what it looks like, HD uses about 7GB/hr

On a 100Mb/s network, theoretical transfer times for that file should be about 9 minutes (of course, actual speeds will be slower due to traffic & hiccups..)

Why are people in this thread posting 1 and 2 hour transfer times for 1 hour HD shows? Like I said - I hope most of you are using wireless..


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

EndBoards said:


> Also, a question/concern of my own.. The transfer speeds being posted seem terribly slow.
> 
> What kind of speeds can I expect from a new 10/100 hardwired network in my house?
> 
> ...


 Even on hardwired 10/100/1000 networks there are upper limits on MRV/S3 transfers that are well below 100 Mbps. Also THD transfers tend to be slower than S3 transfers right now for some reason. See my post here on my analysis:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5626398&&#post5626398
Bottom line is for S3s MRV under "ideal" conditions seem to max out around 44 Mbps and under "normal" conditions about 30 Mbps. TTG is slower than MRV and THD unit max transfer speeds seem to be about half of the S3 rates.
Compared to S2 transfer rates these are very good IMO. There are many variables affecting transfer rates, so without all the details included a lot of the numbers you see posted in these forums don't mean much...


----------



## danitaz (Oct 15, 2005)

Miraculously my settings for my S3 were already set to transfers allowed, and I just "stumbled" on this looking at my Now Playing List! Way cool <g>. I don't know that my 16 year old records anything that I really want to watch <heehee>, but I'm doing a test transfer to my S3 from her Humax right now just to say I can!

Danita


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Even on hardwired 10/100/1000 networks there are upper limits on MRV/S3 transfers that are well below 100 Mbps. Also THD transfers tend to be slower than S3 transfers right now for some reason. See my post here on my analysis:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5626398&&#post5626398
> Bottom line is for S3s MRV under "ideal" conditions seem to max out around 44 Mbps and under "normal" conditions about 30 Mbps. TTG is slower than MRV and THD unit max transfer speeds seem to be about half of the S3 rates.
> Compared to S2 transfer rates these are very good IMO. There are many variables affecting transfer rates, so without all the details included a lot of the numbers you see posted in these forums don't mean much...


What exactly are these transfer numbers based on? What were you doing with a TiVo to create a 44 Mbps network transfer load?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> What exactly are these transfer numbers based on? What were you doing with a TiVo to create a 44 Mbps network transfer load?


He was probably using one of the two equations I posted above.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> What exactly are these transfer numbers based on? What were you doing with a TiVo to create a 44 Mbps network transfer load?


 If you click on the link to my original post I gave above you will see the details. In summary the 44 Mbps MRV rate I achieved was under "ideal" circumstances with both my S3s hard wired to same 10/100 switch with cat6 cables and all 4 tuners set to channels I don't receive, and not viewing the recording as it was transferring. Of course this is not something I would typically do, but it did show that minimizing load on the Tivos involved with the transfers gives a big boost in transfer speeds. (As bkdtv mentioned the Mbps rate was calculated using 8000*SIZE/(60*MINS) where SIZE is GB reported by Tivo "Info" and MINS was # of minutes the transfer took)


----------



## azflackman (Feb 6, 2007)

I get the DVR on each Now Playing screen but don't see the S3 on TIVO Transfer list.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

moyekj said:


> If you click on the link to my original post I gave above you will see the details. In summary the 44 Mbps MRV rate I achieved was under "ideal" circumstances with both my S3s hard wired to same 10/100 switch with cat6 cables and all 4 tuners set to channels I don't receive, and not viewing the recording as it was transferring. Of course this is not something I would typically do, but it did show that minimizing load on the Tivos involved with the transfers gives a big boost in transfer speeds. (As bkdtv mentioned the Mbps rate was calculated using 8000*SIZE/(60*MINS) where SIZE is GB reported by Tivo "Info" and MINS was # of minutes the transfer took)


What I mean is what exactly were you doing when you say you achieved a certain rate for MRV? You tuned both tuners to channels that you don't receive to presumably stop it from messing with the disk while buffering, and then you watched a single program using MRV? Maybe I don't understand how MRV works. Is it like TTCB where you open an item in the Now Playing list and get a list of things that are available from another TiVo, and can choose one and start transferring it, playing it while it transfers? If so, how do you know precisely when it finishes transferring so that you can calculate a transmission rate?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> If so, how do you know precisely when it finishes transferring so that you can calculate a transmission rate?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5630407&&#post5630407


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> What I mean is what exactly were you doing when you say you achieved a certain rate for MRV? You tuned both tuners to channels that you don't receive to presumably stop it from messing with the disk while buffering, and then you watched a single program using MRV? Maybe I don't understand how MRV works. Is it like TTCB where you open an item in the Now Playing list and get a list of things that are available from another TiVo, and can choose one and start transferring it, playing it while it transfers? If so, how do you know precisely when it finishes transferring so that you can calculate a transmission rate?


 Yes it's similar to that. You choose a show to transfer from a remote DVR Now Playing List. When I start a transfer I mark the time I started the transfer. (You can start watching the show as soon as it starts transferring if you like, but for the purposes of "ideal" conditions I did not do that in this experiment). You don't have to babysit the Tivo to mark exactly when the blue light switches off and the transfer completes. Just come back at a later time after transfer completes and in NPL select the show that was transferred and go into Program Details and look at "This recording will be kept at least until .... hh:mm" The time shown here is when the transfer completed, so by knowing start time and end time you have # MINS transfer took (+/- 1 MIN accuracy). Info gives you the size in GB (decimal) and so then you can calculate transfer rate. As sfhub pointed out bkdtv posted a summary of how to do it already in this thread.


----------



## Clusty (Jun 11, 2007)

So I transferred The Office - Fun Run just now. Looks exactly like HD!(to my eye)

I'm not sure if this is against the rules, but is there any way to compress MPEG2 files? If this is against the rules, please delete this part.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hopefully bkdtv will be putting together an excellent FAQ for TTG/MRV/TTCB specifically for S3/THD units and it can be made a sticky in this forum and he can include all this good information about computing transfer rates and techniques for optimizing transfers, etc. bkdtv, your efforts in putting together these FAQs are much appreciated!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Clusty said:


> So I transferred The Office - Fun Run just now. Looks exactly like HD!(to my eye)
> 
> I'm not sure if this is against the rules, but is there any way to compress MPEG2 files? If this is against the rules, please delete this part.


If you want to cut out commercials, VideoRedo is probably the best tool to do that. If you haven't tried VideoRedo, you can download a 14-day free trial at www.videoredo.net.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Clusty said:


> So I transferred The Office - Fun Run just now. Looks exactly like HD!(to my eye)


If you transferred a copy of a recording from an HD channel, it _is_ HD, and should be more or less the MPEG that you recorded from the air or your cable system.


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I've got two windows Vista machines. One wired network, another one wireless network.

The wired one can transfer a 1 hour HD show in about 30 minutes. The Wireless one tells me it's going to take 19 hours to transfer the same 1 hour HD show? Hmm, time to tweak some network settings!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

TokyoShoe said:


> Well I've got two windows Vista machines. One wired network, another one wireless network.
> 
> The wired one can transfer a 1 hour HD show in about 30 minutes. The Wireless one tells me it's going to take 19 hours to transfer the same 1 hour HD show? Hmm, time to tweak some network settings!


Why? Wireless will never compete with wired.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TokyoShoe said:


> Well I've got two windows Vista machines. One wired network, another one wireless network.
> 
> The wired one can transfer a 1 hour HD show in about 30 minutes. The Wireless one tells me it's going to take 19 hours to transfer the same 1 hour HD show? Hmm, time to tweak some network settings!


I have a very fast gigabit network and it still takes my Vista box several hours to download an 8GB hour long HD program from my Tivo HD (which is a cabled 100Mb connection).


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Why? Wireless will never compete with wired.


On this specific subject, I am unfortunately a victim of the arrangement of my kooky apartment. I can't run cables along the ceiling, because I can't tape them or nail them up (the ceiling is textured concrete, basically).

It's basically (1: Trip Hazard and hardwire it) , or (2: go wireless). I've had great success with wireless otherwise. Even copying files back and forth between the two computers (1 wired, 1 wireless) works at amazing speeds. It's just odd that , specifically transferring from the TivoHD, my wireless seems to bottleneck.

Hmm, I'll keep digging at settings and see what I find.


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> I tried using VideoRedo to edit my .TIVO files and convert them to MPG but it's not working. During playback/editing of the video the audio is all scrambled and distorted.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with VideoRedo?


Yes, I do. I've been using VideoReDo for years and this problem just started. I believe that in my case, there is a driver conflict on my system, because 3 other programs are having a similar problem. It all started when I updated Wold of Warcraft (WoW has the exact same audio problem as VideoReDo).

Anyway, I still use VideoReDo, but am going to do a system rollback eventually to get back the un-distorted sound.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Clusty said:


> So I transferred The Office - Fun Run just now. Looks exactly like HD!(to my eye)
> 
> I'm not sure if this is against the rules, but is there any way to compress MPEG2 files? If this is against the rules, please delete this part.


Besides cutting out commercials on your PC as bkdtv has mentioned (VideoReDo is my preferred tool, too) you can transcode MPEG2 into smaller MPEG4 files (wmv, divx, etc.) with a variety of tools, some free, some not. I have played with several. DivX Converter is easy to use and I can make excellent 1280x720 HD copies as small as 1/6 of the original size (depends on the kind of program). I can go even smaller if I down-size the files to 720x480 or so for backups or to burn as DVDs - 500 megabyte files still look good if noticeably softer than HD.

(I never found the specs on the Vixs 2115 chip that the TivoHD uses to encode and transcode but my hope is that it will be possible to do MPEG2 to MPEG4 transcoding quickly in the Tivo itself -- TTG, MRV and TTCB would not have to handle such big files then.)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I am having some trouble transfering episodes of The War (cable PBS-HD) from my HD to my PC. It stops after 7MB. Other hi def content transfers via TTG.

I have no trouble using MRV on the shows from HD to S3. Same failure TTG S3 -> PC

The PC and S3 are on the same switch on the network.

Any hints for a work around or solution?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hyrax said:


> Yes, I do. I've been using VideoReDo for years and this problem just started. I believe that in my case, there is a driver conflict on my system, because 3 other programs are having a similar problem. It all started when I updated Wold of Warcraft (WoW has the exact same audio problem as VideoReDo).
> 
> Anyway, I still use VideoReDo, but am going to do a system rollback eventually to get back the un-distorted sound.


I just reloaded my system from backup and now I can play the .Tivo extension files just fine. Apparently some other application had really barbequed my codec settings.

What's weird is it's working now but the codec being used to play back audio/video shows the same in WMP both before and after the reload.

Can VideoReDo convert shows to MP4 for iPod playback? I didn't see a place where you could reset resolutions, etc. Normally I use Handbrake for iPod encoding but it would be nice if I could cut commercials from Tivo'd shows and get them converted for my iPod Touch in as few steps as possible.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Can VideoReDo convert shows to MP4 for iPod playback? I didn't see a place where you could reset resolutions, etc. Normally I use Handbrake for iPod encoding but it would be nice if I could cut commercials from Tivo'd shows and get them converted for my iPod Touch in as few steps as possible.


No.

VideoRedo only supports MPEG-2. They've said they are working on MPEG-4 for the next major release.

They did just release the VideoRedo TVSuite, which adds DVD authoring capability to VideoRedo. I believe the upgrade from VideoRedo to the VideoRedo TVSuite is $20. Well worth it if you have any interest in burning to DVD.

I use MeGUI (free) for MPEG-4 conversions. You may want to give that a try. It is a bit complicated at first, but you'll get the hang of it. Here's a tutorial.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> No.
> 
> They did just release the VideoRedo TVSuite, which adds DVD authoring capability to VideoRedo. I believe the upgrade from VideoRedo to the VideoRedo TVSuite is $20. Well worth it if you have any interest in burning to DVD.


Will that work for your hi def on DVD media method?


----------



## Clusty (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anybody know of a program like Video ReDo for Mac? I guess I should have mentioned this in my post.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I tried VideoReDo and it's great. I have 3 episode of Dr. Who so far that run into the video dimensions changed issue that prevents me from editing them. It seems that QuickStreamFix using video dimensions filter is not working for DVR-MS file type since 2.5.4. I have their latest 2.5.6. Anyone know how to get around that?

Also, my 30 min daily show transfered still show up as 9+ min in WMP, but Dr. Who and Robot Chicken I transfered both show up with correct length in WMP, I think maybe the Daily Show encoding at then cable co end is screwed up.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Clusty said:


> Does anybody know of a program like Video ReDo for Mac? I guess I should have mentioned this in my post.


There is not, closest would be MPEG StreamClip, but it does not have Ad Detection like VideoRedo. Alternate is to run Parallels or Bootcamp and Windows to use VRD.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> Will that work for your hi def on DVD media method?


VideoRedo TVSuite does not allow one to author DVDs with true high-definition content. I asked them about this and they said they would look at that capability for a future version.

VideoRedo TVSuite will downconvert HD content to SD for playback in standard DVD players. So it will (1) directly accept SD and HD .Tivo files, (2) automatically remove the commercials, and (3) convert the recordings to SD and burn them to DVD with a menu. The program author posted a Tivo menu theme so burned DVDs look like the Tivo Now Playing screen.


----------



## Clusty (Jun 11, 2007)

Chimpware said:


> There is not, closest would be MPEG StreamClip, but it does not have Ad Detection like VideoRedo. Alternate is to run Parallels or Bootcamp and Windows to use VRD.


 I actually have a Dell Inspiron that's like 5 years old, running XP, and I downloaded VRD, but it's going kinda slow. Stupid question, but what is the Ad-Detective feature?


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Clusty said:


> I actually have a Dell Inspiron that's like 5 years old, running XP, and I downloaded VRD, but it's going kinda slow. Stupid question, but what is the Ad-Detective feature?


Automatically marks, and can delete commercials from TV shows.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I have the Plus version of Tivo Desktop. Some HD shows the are transferred to the PC play fine, but some do not. For example, I transferred all the episodes of "The Office" to my PC but they will not play. Any suggestions?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Goober96 said:


> I have the Plus version of Tivo Desktop. Some HD shows the are transferred to the PC play fine, but some do not. For example, I transferred all the episodes of "The Office" to my PC but they will not play. Any suggestions?


PC playback issues are almost always codec related. The recording transferred to your PC is 100% bit-for-bit identical to that on the Tivo.

If you are using Windows, you might try installing the codec pack below:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/KLite_Mega_Codec_Pack/1080441198/1

During setup, check MPEG-2, DVD and choose Cyberlink. For MPEG-1, DVD select Microsoft. For the second part of the installation, choose Windows Media Player as the default media player. Reboot and try playback again.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> VideoRedo TVSuite does not allow one to author DVDs with true high-definition content. I asked them about this and they said they would look at that capability for a future version.
> 
> VideoRedo TVSuite will downconvert HD content to SD for playback in standard DVD players. So it will (1) directly accept SD and HD .Tivo files, (2) automatically remove the commercials, and (3) convert the recordings to SD and burn them to DVD with a menu. The program author posted a Tivo menu theme so burned DVDs look like the Tivo Now Playing screen.


VideoReDo is such a wonderfully designed program. I would love to use it if I make a DVD. This is the first time it has had transcoding ability, right? It would be great if mpegs could be transcoded as well to reduce bit rate, ala DVDShrink, and save some space on the server.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> VideoReDo is such a wonderfully designed program. I would love to use it if I make a DVD. This is the first time it has had transcoding ability, right?


Yes.

The current version of VideoRedo TVSuite actually has a bug so the quality of the transcoding [for DVD] is a bit less than it should be, but Dan said a fix for that would be out next week.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> PC playback issues are almost always codec related. The recording transferred to your PC is 100% bit-for-bit identical to that on the Tivo.
> 
> If you are using Windows, you might try installing the codec pack below:
> 
> ...


Tried this and no dice.

WMP still has problems playing back the .Tivo files for certain programs. Additionall the "classic media player" that was installed with the K-Lite codec pack can't play .Tivo extension files, it causes the application to hang if you select one.

I'm going to un-install Nero 7 and then re-install the K-Lite codec pack to see if that has any impact on the problem.

I am starting to get worried that something has really hosed up my WMP installation.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Tried this and no dice.
> 
> WMP still has problems playing back the .Tivo files for certain programs. Additionall the "classic media player" that was installed with the K-Lite codec pack can't play .Tivo extension files, it causes the application to hang if you select one.
> 
> ...


Nero also caused high-definition playback issues for me. Let us know how it pans out.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Yes.
> 
> The current version of VideoRedo TVSuite actually has a bug so the quality of the transcoding [for DVD] is a bit less than it should be, but Dan said a fix for that would be out next week.


Are VideoRedo Plus and VideoRedo TVSuite the same program? I tried googling but I'm so confused. Looks like they have two different "front end pages" but the buy option leads to a place to purchase VideoRedo Plus only...


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Nero also caused high-definition playback issues for me. Let us know how it pans out.


Uninstalling Nero made no difference. I also uninstalled KLM so that the only codec being used in WMP is the default Windows MPEG2 audio and video codecs and still it is not behaving any differently.

If I hadn't seen the video playback correctly on a different PC I would swear that there was something wrong with the video itself.

As it is I'm suspicious that there is some kind of problem with WMP11 in Vista and something in the formatting of the streams on some Tivo recorded material.

If the filesize of the episode in question wasn't so long I would consider giving it to someone else to verify the problem on their Vista system.

Fortunately it only seems that this problem affects a very small number of programs, so in all likelihood I will just learn to live with it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> As it is I'm suspicious that there is some kind of problem with WMP11 in Vista and something in the formatting of the streams on some Tivo recorded material.


I'm using Vista and WMP 11 and having no problems with playback.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Langree said:


> I'm using Vista and WMP 11 and having no problems with playback.


95% of my programs play back with absolutely no issues either. What would be helpful at this point is if someone with Windows Vista and WMP11 could record an episode of Star Trek from TV Land, transfer it from Tivo HD to their desktop and confirm whether or not it plays back correctly.

The problem does not appear to be random, it only affects specific programs from certain channels, such as the one indicated above.

When I tried to play the same "problem child" file in VideoRedo it comes up with an error saying "stream failure, please consider stream conversion" or something to that affect.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> 95% of my programs play back with absolutely no issues either. What would be helpful at this point is if someone with Windows Vista and WMP11 could record an episode of Star Trek from TV Land, transfer it from Tivo HD to their desktop and confirm whether or not it plays back correctly.
> 
> The problem does not appear to be random, it only affects specific programs from certain channels, such as the one indicated above.
> 
> When I tried to play the same "problem child" file in VideoRedo it comes up with an error saying "stream failure, please consider stream conversion" or something to that affect.


I'll set one to record and test for you.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Langree said:


> I'll set one to record and test for you.


That would be great!! If it does work on your machine maybe we can see what codecs are in use on your WMP, it doesn't seem to matter which codec is used on mine.

I just transferred an episode of Trek that was taped on G4 and it's doing the same thing, yet (so far) none of my other transferred programs have had the issue.


----------



## jackster1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Everything works for me on my XP machine but I have problems playing on my Vista Ultimate PC. On that machine analog cable shows play fine but OTA ATSC programs cause this error: "Windows Media Player Stopped Working"

Any ideas?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jackster1 said:


> Everything works for me on my XP machine but I have problems playing on my Vista Ultimate PC. On that machine analog cable shows play fine but OTA ATSC programs cause this error: "Windows Media Player Stopped Working"
> 
> Any ideas?


That's a codec issue on your PC.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, I was wrong, it's not just a few shows doing this, now it appears that they ALL are doing it.

Which applications can play back .tivo files without having to convert them first to MPG format?

I've tried reinstalling codecs, removing other applications, etc, and nothing seems to be fixing this issue. I'd rather not have to re-install the entire system just to try to fix a problem with .tivo files not playing back correctly. Everything else on my machine including mp4 playback, AVIs, other MPG, etc, all seem to play fine. Only the .tivo programs have issues.

Should I consider buying the Tivo upgrade to the desktop software? If it still fails to work after that maybe I can get some technical support out of the Tivo folks.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Well, I was wrong, it's not just a few shows doing this, now it appears that they ALL are doing it.
> 
> Which applications can play back .tivo files without having to convert them first to MPG format?


Any Directshow-capable player in Windows should do it.


----------



## bsaunder (Dec 14, 2004)

mae said:


> I transferred an SD program to my PC using Desktop, but there's no audio in either Windows Media Player or Media Center. Am I doing something wrong or do I need to change a setting or add a CODEC?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm getting the same thing - only does it on the files transfered from my S3 (HD and SD). All programs from my S2 are fine.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Any Directshow-capable player in Windows should do it.


Media Player Classic and the other players I've tried can't seem to pull it off. I'm going to install Tivo Desktop and WMP11 on my Windows XP Professional work laptop to see what kind of results I get there. Will report back in a bit.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, at least I'm not losing my mind. I have just installed WMP11 on my XP Professional Laptop along with a fresh install of Tivo Desktop 2.5.1.

Took one of the Tivo files that's on my desktop and moved it over to the laptop with a flash drive.

Guess what? It has the *exact same problem* playing back on the XP machine that I was seeing on the Vista box. Thank God I didn't re-install windows over this issue. Also worth noting is that the laptop is using completely different codecs than the desktop, and yet the problem is manifesting in the same way.

Now the only question is, is the problem in the Tivo Desktop software, or in the Tivo HD itself?

I'm doing a fresh download of a known "problem" recording from the Tivo HD to see if that exhibits the problem too.

Another possibility is that these problems are being caused by recordings made BEFORE the Tivo updated to 9.2. Will investigate that more also.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

I have 9.1, and now Tivo Desktop 2.5.1, and VideoReDo. In transferring an HD Tivo file to my PC, editing it with VRD, and saving as HD .mpg file when I put it back on the Tivo it has odd jumps & skips, i.e. missing video frames, though the audio always remains in sync.

I have not tried (yet) saving from VRD as a .tivo file but will try that next--apparently VRD uses Tivos own .tivo directshow filters to function.

But there's something about the HD .mpg files that Tivo doesn't like--maybe the non-standard GOPS? I suppose I could also have VRD fix the GOPS. The VRD developer is getting a Tivo HD, which if history holds true means they will get this sorted-out for sure.


----------



## pbp4th (Jan 26, 2006)

just set up ttg for my series 3 HD. after a little trouble getting it to show the programs available for transfer, it did. kind of. i have 105 programs. it lists the last 4 (including one being recorded right now and shows the others as "details unavailable". thoughts.

also. i see a lot of talk about getting the 9.2 update. there's no way to "get" it, is there? it just comes from tivo when it comes, right?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pbp4th said:


> it lists the last 4 (including one being recorded right now and shows the others as "details unavailable". thoughts.


The "details unavailable" thing is usually a cache problem. Shut down TiVo Desktop and then delete all the files under C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\cache.



pbp4th said:


> also. i see a lot of talk about getting the 9.2 update. there's no way to "get" it, is there? it just comes from tivo when it comes, right?


You can sign up on the priority list.


----------



## pbp4th (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks windracer. that did seem to get more details (i now show 30-35 of the 105 programs), but i still can't see them all. I went into server-->tivo server properties-->performance and maxed out the cache size, too. but that didn't seem to get it done either.


----------



## ReidWings (Nov 1, 2004)

What's with the inordinate amount of shows that are flagged and not able to be transferred? For instance, Real Time with Bill Maher on HBO and many movies from HBO and Encore. What gives? TTG is great and all, but not if I can't use it!


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Complain to your cable provider... We're pretty much at their mercy, outside the local networks. But I can't see getting upset about anything on a premium channel like HBO being copy-protected.

Drew


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm having a strange problem (which may be the same problem HDTiVo mentioned earlier). I can transfer some HD programs from my S3 to my PC, but these half-hour HD programs off PBS are not working. When I initiate the transfer (either from TiVo Desktop 2.3a or using the direct download from the web browser) I get a 2MB file with (from what I can tell) no content. Does anyone know what might be going on?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

ldudek said:


> If your cable company is doing that, that is illeagal.


If the recordings are off broadcast networks. The cable company can legally protect anything else they'd like, unless prohibited by an agreement with the content provider.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

ReidWings said:


> What's with the inordinate amount of shows that are flagged and not able to be transferred? For instance, Real Time with Bill Maher on HBO and many movies from HBO and Encore. What gives? TTG is great and all, but not if I can't use it!


The cable providers mark content on some channels with a copy protection code called "Copy One Generation"; it allows you to hold only a single copy of the broadcast, being the one on the DVR. TTG and MRV need to make a second copy, so they don't work with Copy One Generation content. There's a discussion of this in the Copy Protection Affecting TTG thread.

FCC regulations allow the cable providers to mark anything not in their core basic tier with that level of protection; other regulations require that they position all rebroadcasts of local television in that tier, so they can't apply copy protection to the national networks like ABC, CBS and NBC. Though the cable companies have been a bit too liberal in their use of Copy One Generation, premium service providers like HBO/Cinemax and Starz!/Encore explicitly want their content marked this way. You're free to complain to your cable company but it's unlikely to change that.

The licensing for the protocols used to deliver the content to TiVo (DFAST and CableCARD Host Interface) allow the implementation of a "move" operation for Copy One Generation content which would make a copy, deleting the original recording when done. TiVo doesn't currently implement this.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bicker said:


> I'm having a strange problem (which may be the same problem HDTiVo mentioned earlier). I can transfer some HD programs from my S3 to my PC, but these half-hour HD programs off PBS are not working. When I initiate the transfer (either from TiVo Desktop 2.3a or using the direct download from the web browser) I get a 2MB file with (from what I can tell) no content. Does anyone know what might be going on?


That does sound like the exact same problem - particularly because we both are seeing it on PBS HD recordings. Unfortunately, I only have those 'The War' recordings available to test. I should try some others on both my HD and S3 units.

Do you have a second hi def unit to test MRV on? I found MRV worked fine. I also found that TTG didn't work on the program after it successfully MRV'd either.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

bicker said:


> I'm having a strange problem (which may be the same problem HDTiVo mentioned earlier). I can transfer some HD programs from my S3 to my PC, but these half-hour HD programs off PBS are not working. When I initiate the transfer (either from TiVo Desktop 2.3a or using the direct download from the web browser) I get a 2MB file with (from what I can tell) no content. Does anyone know what might be going on?


You have 9.2 on your Tivo, right?

Some files wouldn't transfer for me with 9.1, but do transfer with 9.2.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> ook one of the Tivo files that's on my desktop and moved it over to the laptop with a flash drive.
> 
> Guess what? It has the *exact same problem* playing back on the XP machine that I was seeing on the Vista box. Thank God I didn't re-install windows over this issue. Also worth noting is that the laptop is using completely different codecs than the desktop, and yet the problem is manifesting in the same way.
> 
> Now the only question is, is the problem in the Tivo Desktop software, or in the Tivo HD itself?


The Tivo just copies the original digital recording from your Tivo.

These days, the encoders used by broadcasters and cable providers employ many 'tricks' to increase compression and improve efficiency. Many codecs on the PC simply cannot handle all of these. I do not like the MainConcept codec because it known not to correctly handle many high-definition transport streams. I much prefer the hardware-accelerated Cyberlink codec.

MPG and .Tivo files may be set to use different video codecs -- depending on your PC's setup -- which adds to the confusion.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> You have 9.2 on your Tivo, right?
> 
> Some files wouldn't transfer for me with 9.1, but do transfer with 9.2.


In my case I have 9.2 on the HD the recording was made; but of course not _when _ the recording was made. hmmmmm....

The other recordings I successfully TTG'd were more recent ones.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> Do you have a second hi def unit to test MRV on?


No, just the one S3.


bkdtv said:


> You have 9.2 on your Tivo, right?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## jkc120 (Apr 12, 2003)

Is it normal for TTG transfers (well, downloading via https://...) to go at about 1MB/s? That's pretty darned slow. At that rate, a standard HD 1 hour program would take over 1.5 hours to transfer. This is on a S3 Tivo, not a TivoHD.

What kind of transfer rate are other folks seeing?

*edit* Oops, I forgot to mention that I'm connected via Ethernet (100baseTx-FD).

I realize there are a limited number of resources on this thing, but 1MB/s? I guess with two buffers writing to the disk at the same time, I'm lucky to get 1MB/s. Too bad there's no way to tell it to stop recording the live buffers. I'll try changing both tuners to SD channels to see if that helps.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jkc120 said:


> Is it normal for TTG transfers (well, downloading via https://...) to go at about 1MB/s? That's pretty darned slow. At that rate, a standard HD 1 hour program would take over 1.5 hours to transfer. This is on a S3 Tivo, not a TivoHD.
> 
> What kind of transfer rate are other folks seeing?
> 
> ...


Yes, maximum TTG throughput on the Series3 is 15-17Mbps. You'll see different results with:


 both tuners set to channels you do not receive (i.e. no buffers);

 both tuners set to low-bitrate SD channels like SCI-FI and CNN; and

 both tuners set to higher-bitrate channels like CBS-HD and NBC-HD while watching a previous recording from CBS-HD.
This is summarized in the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> bkdtv said:
> 
> 
> > You have 9.2 on your Tivo, right?
> ...


I TTG'd a recording I made from ABC HD under 9.1. While it did transfer - unlike those PBS HD recordings - it did not play in WMP. WMP said it was playing, but there was a black screen and no active progress bar...

I ran it through VideoRedo and played the mpg just fine in WMP.

The difference I observed is that WMP says it is attempting to download codec, then download codec failed, just before successfully playing the mpg (also other successful HD .tivo files do that) For this unplayable .tivo, there is no codec attempt.

WMP 10.00 Windows XP SP2


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Another possibility is that these problems are being caused by recordings made BEFORE the Tivo updated to 9.2. Will investigate that more also.


That is not the case from what I can see. I cannot transfer Travels to the Edge from 10/26 (again, this is TTG, not MRV).


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> 95% of my programs play back with absolutely no issues either. What would be helpful at this point is if someone with Windows Vista and WMP11 could record an episode of Star Trek from TV Land, transfer it from Tivo HD to their desktop and confirm whether or not it plays back correctly.
> 
> *The problem does not appear to be random, it only affects specific programs from certain channels, such as the one indicated above.*
> 
> When I tried to play the same "problem child" file in VideoRedo it comes up with an error saying "stream failure, please consider stream conversion" or something to that affect.


It sounds like I ran into a similar problem to this in my last post. I did find I could fix it by running through VR. Also, note the failed attempts of WMP 10 to download codec when playback works vs. no attempt when playback doesn't work.

Haven't tried more post 9.2 recordings to see if I trip up on any of those. I need to record something new off PBS HD too.

Between bicker, jmpage and myself we are describing two things which might be related:

1. Failure to fully download recording (TTG). Generally stops within 10MB. MRV to another TiVo seems to work.

2. Failure of fully downloaded recording (TTG) to play on PC (WMP only?) Processing such recording to mpg via VideoRedo results in playable file.

Plus, 3. Fully downloaded .tivo plays, but not smoothly at times. Conversion to mpg via VideoRedo fixes problem. Possibility that TiVo DRM filter gets in the way of smooth HD playback?


----------



## Clusty (Jun 11, 2007)

I've downloaded the trial of VideoReDo TV Suite. It's a very nice program, it only misses some short commercials, which I expected. Very nice.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Pleasantly surprised here.

I had identical results with these two transfers, one wireless (via TiVo branded wifi adapter) and one wired (all over the same home network). I figured the wifi would be slower.

First was MRV transfer from S2A to S3A, simultaneous with an MRV from S2B to S3B (I have 3 S3's and 2 S2's).


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> Yes, maximum TTG throughput on the Series3 is 15-17Mbps. You'll see different results with:
> 
> 
> both tuners set to channels you do not receive (i.e. no buffers);
> ...


Can someone explain exactly why we have to go through such contortions to transfer files efficiently? Shouldn't the system just prompt me for that and/or do it automatically if I am not watching live TV?

Brad


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

andrews777 said:


> Can someone explain exactly why we have to go through such contortions to transfer files efficiently? Shouldn't the system just prompt me for that and/or do it automatically if I am not watching live TV?
> 
> Brad


No is your answer.

The throttling is specifically so the performance of whatever you're recording/viewing is NOT degraded. For obvious reasons, transfer speeds are lower priority than playing/recording.

The CPU in these things is not that beefy, and the memory pretty minimal.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

And also, of course, with live TV playing you are always BOTH viewing a recording (the live buffer) AND recording.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

ThreeSoFar said:


> No is your answer.
> 
> The throttling is specifically so the performance of whatever you're recording/viewing is NOT degraded. For obvious reasons, transfer speeds are lower priority than playing/recording.
> 
> The CPU in these things is not that beefy, and the memory pretty minimal.


I know the reasons why, but why can't I override that recording. I have many hours in the day where I am not watching and I would prefer a much faster transfer time over recording live TV.

Brad


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

andrews777 said:


> I know the reasons why, but why can't I override that recording. I have many hours in the day where I am not watching and I would prefer a much faster transfer time over recording live TV.
> 
> Brad


You know the reasons, but you're not admitting they exist?

TiVo defaults to showing live TV. Live TV means both playing and recording. And there's no setting to change that behavior, no.

Why? Because they wrote the software that way.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

andrews777 said:


> I know the reasons why, but why can't I override that recording. I have many hours in the day where I am not watching and I would prefer a much faster transfer time over recording live TV.


I'm with you on this.

Most people may be happy with the standard offering but I have been spoiled by some of the PC-based software that allows quite a bit of user customization. Maybe Tivo should offer some "Tivo Pro" software that would allow user modifiable settings -- set a different-sized buffer, turn off buffering between certain hours (1AM-6AM, e.g.). If the hardware in the Series 3 and the THD allowed it I would like to be able to transcode HD recordings to lower bit rates to save space, sort of like the quality settings on the analog Tivos.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

andrews777 said:


> I know the reasons why, but why can't I override that recording. I have many hours in the day where I am not watching and I would prefer a much faster transfer time over recording live TV.
> 
> Brad


There IS a setting to override this.

It's STANDBY.

If the S3 you are MRVing or TTGing FROM is in standby, no tuners or buffers will be active.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> There IS a setting to override this.
> 
> It's STANDBY.
> 
> If the S3 you are MRVing or TTGing FROM is in standby, no tuners or buffers will be active.


 Standby does not stop buffering - when my Tivos come out of standby the full 30 minute buffers on both tuners are still available. Standby turns off the Tivo outputs but does not eliminate disk activity. So best option for speeding up TTG/MRV is to tune to channels you don't receive or music channels.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

On my TivoHD, standby mode actually appears to reduce throughput.

I've only tested with a few files using TTG and TTCB. More testing is needed before I can say anything definitive.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Standby does not stop buffering - when my Tivos come out of standby the full 30 minute buffers on both tuners are still available. Standby turns off the Tivo outputs but does not eliminate disk activity. So best option for speeding up TTG/MRV is to tune to channels you don't receive or music channels.


Wow, you're right...

Hmm. That's dumb.


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi! Came home from work the other day and noticed that my "Bedroom Tivo" (Series 2 DT) was now on my "Living Room" Tivo's (Tivo HD) "Now Playing" list. However, when I went to select it, there were no programs listed. Went into the bedroom and it still had software version 8.something while the one in the living room had 9.whatever. Ok so no biggie fries. I figured I would just wait a while and sure enough, the next day my bedroom Tivo had software version 9.whatever. It is so cool to be able to transfer shows to each Tivo (with the exceptions noted above). Thanks Tivo!!!

randymel


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

How do you tune both tuners in the TivoHD to unused channels when you're OTA? It doesn't indicate which tuner you're using.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hyrax said:


> How do you tune both tuners in the TivoHD to unused channels when you're OTA? It doesn't indicate which tuner you're using.


 Tune to something you know is not a real channel (like 111-1) then click "Live TV" to switch tuners and then tune to a different channel you don't receive (such as 112-1). You should have a dark screen and when you click "Live TV" again you should still have a dark screen.


----------



## Hyrax (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks, moyekj...worked like a charm and transfers do seem faster.


----------

